# Tony Khan on Smackdown Going Uncommercialized Through Rampage: "I Have More Money Than They Do So I Can Afford to Do That Far Longer Than They Can."



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean he's doing a great job of preaching to the choir, but the problem is for the most part the hardcore bubble was going to treat him as the underdog and the fed as the villains regardless. 

At some point he's going to have to create actual new fans and not the fake "I stopped watched wrestling before AEW", people that are lying out their ass.

He needs to decide if he got bitch in him or no bitch in him. Doing the buy-in was showing ain't no bitch. This is pretty bitch made.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

This guy will lead his downfall.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LMAO, I love Trolly Khan 😂


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

TK is awesome!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

No op AEW is not un the red


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I kind of like this version of TK. He's definitely rallying his base.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He’s trolling, or just setting up to be an onscreen heel. Maybe both. I can believe he’s competitive, but jeez he’s going to that next level lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

its been so long since someone stood up to wwe with some piss and vinegar, people forgot how it looked

TK has balls


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Meh. Try going without your dads money and see how far you get.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its been so long since someone stood up to wwe with some piss and vinegar, people forgot how it looked
> 
> TK has balls


*More balls than brains. His daddy's money is the only reason he won't go out of business. *


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Complete douchebag.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *More balls than brains. His daddy's money is the only reason he won't go out of business. *


which will one day be his money anyway


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its been so long since someone stood up to wwe with some piss and vinegar, people forgot how it looked
> 
> TK has balls


This has been one of the criticisms by people. Now that he's not backing down its become, ' Khan should just worry about his own company and not WWE.'

Funny how that works huh?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> which will one day be his money anyway


Not if he´s spending all of his part of the inheritance now. The wife is gonna inherit a part, and Tony´s sister too. At this rate, maybe there won´t be anything left for little Tony when time comes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Same circle of people every day whining about Tony Khan but spending most of their message board time on his promotion's forum. 

Khan is a godsend to the American pro wrestling scene or else it'd just be WWE and 'the rest' again since IMPACT fell off and ROH always had its limits.

Cry harder.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

t is called "fuck you money." We can discuss how he got that cash all day, but he has it and it does allow him to have some BDE. 

I am not for taking shot after shot at the industry leader, but rich people do whatever the fuck they want, so it is what it is. He does have to back it up with quality shows. What is considered quality is a debate for all the other threads in this section.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do hope that Tony Khan is only trolling. I don't want to see him go down the mentality of "I have more money and I can outspend and outthink them" because that's just going to lead to him losing focus on the long term goal. AEW has been progressing to being successful, don't screw it up by worrying about a one-off Friday Rampage and Smackdown timeslot.

Having said that, the "Daddy's Money" criticism is nonsense when Tony Khan has an actual job besides running AEW. For the life of me I don't get this sort of criticism every time a father and son work together. I see it in other sports. Just comes off as shallow.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Regardless if he's right or not, if he feels like he's being needlessly fucked with, I have no problem with him throwing money/threatening to throw money at the issue. 

You can't slap someone and then tell them how to react. If they decide to shoot you, you shouldn't have slapped them..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Same circle of people every day whining about Tony Khan but spending most of their message board time on his promotion's forum.
> 
> Khan is a godsend to the American pro wrestling scene or else it'd just be WWE and 'the rest' again since IMPACT fell off and ROH always had its limits.
> 
> Cry harder.


*Yeah, just like you sit on a message board all day crying about his stupidity being called out.*


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

If in fact he said all that, then its very unbecoming. There is a fine line between confidence and being arrogant. This seems to be more of the latter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Not if he´s spending all of his part of the inheritance now. The wife is gonna inherit a part, and Tony´s sister too. At this rate, maybe there won´t be anything left for little Tony when time comes.


dude, 8b divided by 3 people is not pocket change - and then its not like any of them don’t have their own money either

its a staggering amount of money


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> Yeah, just like you sit on a message board all day crying about his stupidity being called out.


Yeah, except I don't. I spend most of my time here posting about and focusing on wrestling I enjoy, instead of acting like an entitled and embittered crybaby every day, with a weirdass vendetta against a guy I'll never meet. If I was you, I'd be on the Smackdown board simping for Sasha and acknowledging muh tribal chief, since clearly that's the product you enjoy more, but some wrestling fans are addicted to suffering.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The real reason why Khan has so much money is he doesn't spend a cent on housing because he's living rent free in the heads of so many.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

‘We want competition!’
’TK: i have more money than wwe and my product is better.’
’ugh! Not like that!’

lol, you peeps are wild


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, except I don't. I spend most of my time here posting about and focusing on wrestling I enjoy, instead of acting like an entitled and embittered crybaby every day, with a weirdass vendetta against a guy I'll never meet. If I was you, I'd be on the Smackdown board simping for Sasha and acknowledging muh tribal chief, since clearly that's the product you enjoy more, but some wrestling fans are addicted to suffering.


*Nah, you do. You feel the need to comment on all of my posts because you have to defend Tony Khan's honor for hours on end for free.99. If you actually did what you claimed, I would've been ignored a LONG time ago. Thanks for yet another bump BTW. I just know you'll keep the thread active all day.*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

More money than Fox network...

Unless you believe Vince Mcmahon now controls the TV scheduling of one the biggest TV networks on the planet now or something lol


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he's being a troll. That being said, he's living rent free in the heads of every WWE Kool Aid drinker out there.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the modern day product whatsoever, from either company, but I do appreciate Khan trying to start a war. Its shit like this that made the Monday night wars so exciting, like when McMahon and Bischoff were taking shots at each other.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine spending the most likely absurd amount he did to get Punk, Bryan and Cole, still losing viewers, and then talking shit.

That's some good self awareness right there.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Tk gives no fucks and I'm loving it ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I am declaring myself a TK simp to balance this board - yes, even more than before

this is me now whenever TK speaks










(lol, i’ve been looking for an excuse to post this all day)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Nah, you do. You feel the need to comment on all of my posts because you have to defend Tony Khan's honor for hours on end for free.99. If you actually did what you claimed, I would've been ignored a LONG time ago. Thanks for yet another bump BTW. I just know you'll keep the thread active all day.*




Yeah, no I don't. I know what I post about and you're low on my agenda, dude. I used to tackle The Wood a lot and after that I decided, the odd fellows who are here out of some sadomasochist habits are not worth spending more than the occasional post on. Reasonable people focus on what they like. Plz go through my post history and see how many times I've replied to you compared to general remarks on AEW.

BTW, posting in bold doesn't validate your views and biases any more as far as I know.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, no I don't. I know what I post about and you're low on my agenda, dude. I used to tackle The Wood a lot and after that I decided, the odd fellows who are here out of some sadomasochist habits are not worth spending more than the occasional post on. Reasonable people focus on what they like. Plz go through my post history and see how many times I've replied to you compared to general remarks on AEW.
> 
> BTW, posting in bold doesn't validate your views and biases any more as far as I know.


*Yet you're still here constantly replying to me, bumping my thread and proving all of my points. Thanks once again for the bump. See you in another 5 minutes.*


Wridacule said:


> Regardless if he's right or not, if he feels like he's being needlessly fucked with, I have no problem with him throwing money/threatening to throw money at the issue.
> 
> You can't slap someone and then tell them how to react. If they decide to shoot you, you shouldn't have slapped them..


*Imagine acting like Tony Khan is the victim in a situation where HE claimed he would beat WWE's A show in the same time slot. He tried to slap Vince and got knocked the fuck out.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yet you're still here constantly replying to me, bumping my thread and proving all of my points. Thanks once again for the bump. See you in another 5 minutes.
> 
> Imagine acting like Tony Khan is the victim in a situation where HE claimed he would beat WWE's A show in the same time slot. He tried to slap Vince and got knocked the fuck out.*


vince extended his show by a half hour first

you wanted tk to meekly take it and not talk about it?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This fool has lost his God damned mind. You are operating in the red. WWE has multiple billion dollar deals and record high profits for the last two years. Bragging about using your dad's money to drive yourself further In the hole isn't the flex you think it is.*


Takes one to know one I guess. Your obsession with everything Khan does is worse. I half expect you to come on here and comment in detail about his last BM any moment now. At least he's running a huge successful company, you're just stalking and bitching about his every comment. It's quite frankly weird.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yet you're still here constantly replying to me, bumping my thread and proving all of my points. Thanks once again for the bump. See you in another 5 minutes.*
> 
> *Imagine acting like Tony Khan is the victim in a situation where HE claimed he would beat WWE's A show in the same time slot. He tried to slap Vince and got knocked the fuck out.*



Is he acting though? Is he really wrong for saying he thinks he has the better product? What salesmen wouldn't claim they're better?

I rarely go to bat for them mentioning wwe, but this subject hits a little close to home for me. I was in a similar scenario with some local artists here. It's one thing to compete or even say you're better, but actively trying g to hurt someone else's business is what I find to be bitch made. Wwe has gone out of there way a few times to try and diminish aew's viewership... 

Why not just focus on trying to make your product better? Why is someone else's success equal their failure? I just really hate that aspect of "business"


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Meh. Try going without your dads money and see how far you get.


Certainly not all the way to a cult darling/former president then?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> vince extended his show by a half hour first
> 
> you wanted tk to meekly take it and not talk about it?


*WWE made a super show to overcompensate for lost viewers due to the inferior channel switch. Tony Khan chose to take it personally and embarrass himself every day since. I don't know why you think Vince needs to "compete" with a show that just achieved a new all time low viewership with CM Punk featured.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's kind of lame to give WWE attention while WWE been ignoring them tbh.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> No op AEW is not un the red


Well they're not in profit.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, 8b divided by 3 people is not pocket change - and then its not like any of them don’t have their own money either
> 
> its a staggering amount of money


8 billion isn't money available, it will be tied up in assets.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I seriously can't wait for the rise and fall of AEW Dvd.


----------



## Accipiter (Sep 9, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Meh. Try going without your dads money and see how far you get.


Exactly, like how Vince Jr built the current company without any help from Jess or Vince Sr


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

He's just working everyone lol


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

What's interesting is Shahid didn't believe in AEW and essentially gave Tony is inheritance, Shahid is currently being sued by an investment firm for unpaid taxes. He also recorded a loss of 54 million last year. 

How long until he pulls the plug on Fulham or AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Is he acting though? Is he really wrong for saying he thinks he has the better product? What salesmen wouldn't claim they're better?
> 
> I rarely go to bat for them mentioning wwe, but this subject hits a little close to home for me. I was in a similar scenario with some local artists here. It's one thing to compete or even say you're better, but actively trying g to hurt someone else's business is what I find to be bitch made. Wwe has gone out of there way a few times to try and diminish aew's viewership...
> 
> Why not just focus on trying to make your product better? Why is someone else's success equal their failure? I just really hate that aspect of "business"


*You're telling WWE to focus on their own product while Tony Khan has been flaming them all week for attention. Can you read your own post out loud and tell me if you hear nothing wrong with it?*


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You're telling WWE to focus on their own product while Tony Khan has been flaming them all week for attention. Can you read your own post out loud and tell me if you see nothing wrong with it?*



My initial post I said I generally don't go to bat for them mentioning the E. Tony is clearly hurt. And we all know how well showing emotions go over on the internet. In this scenario I feel like Tony is reacting. That's where the slapping analogy comes from


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

the_flock said:


> What's interesting is Shahid didn't believe in AEW and essentially gave Tony is inheritance, Shahid is currently being sued for unpaid taxes.


The monopoly you're craving ain't coming back my friend, no matter how much you want it. Shahid Khan is richer than god and almost bought Wembley the other year. His net worth was $6.8bn in March 2019 and rose to $8.5bn in October 2021. He was in the top 100 of the latest Forbes 400.

Pretty sure the tax issue is for something back in the late 90s/early 2000s too.









Gramercy Advisors Sues Jacksonville Jaguars Owner in Tax Avoidance Case | ThinkAdvisor


Billionaire Shahid Kahn sued Gramercy after the IRS and state authorities disallowed tax losses he had claimed.




www.thinkadvisor.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *WWE made a super show to overcompensate for lost viewers due to the inferior channel switch. Tony Khan chose to take it personally and embarrass himself every day since. I don't know why you think Vince needs to "compete" with a show that just achieved a new all time low viewership with CM Punk featured.*


It doesn’t matter that they changed channel - they should put on a better show to attract and keep the fans - isn’t that what you always say? ‘The Time doesn’t matter, put on a better show’

the channel change should also not matter - put on a better show. They could’ve gone commercial free in their last half hour and put the main event there

but they CHOSE to go over by half an hour - they chose to go into Rampage time

and you want AEW to take it on the chin and be meek

bleh!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> 8 billion isn't money available, it will be tied up in assets.


Thanks for the business lesson - is assets worth something or not? can they be bought and sold, appreciate and depreciate

there is a reason net worth is calculated like it is - assets included


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You're telling WWE to focus on their own product while Tony Khan has been flaming them all week for attention. Can you read your own post out loud and tell me if you hear nothing wrong with it?*


Tony is so desperate for Vince to retaliate. He needs them to , so he can then declare a fake war. In order to bump his falling ratings.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

So Tony Khan turned into this:




(quote) "Gegen meine Kohle, hast Du doch gar keine Chance."

People convince themself it is a work, but this is the reality. TK just tells it in funny way now. Look how many WWE guys he bought in the last 2 years, while WWE is into shrinking. I am not a fan of TK's development. Especially because TK didn't earn the money himself, it is his dad's money. *I hoped TK would stop the money waste sooner or later and put AEW on it's own feet, so AEW could even go on, when he is losing interest.*
So we can just hope, that TK is willing to restructure AEW (that takes months/years with the contracts), as soon he will lose interest into this project. By why should he invest time then, when he doesn't have to and has no more interest into AEW? So far he didn't proove being a responsible person, when he already lost interest. Example: When he lost interest into FC Fulham, he did a $"§% for this club and they relegated.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Thanks for the business lesson - is assets worth something or not? can they be bought and sold, appreciate and depreciate
> 
> there is a reason net worth is calculated like it is - assets included


What I'm saying is, Tony saying he's worth more than Vince so can go for longer isn't factually true as he's relying on handouts from his Dad, if his Dad decides he's had enough money and needs to go it alone, what then? Factually Vince is worth more than Tony. He has more history with networks and venues. If he really wanted to, he could have shut AEW out of the market a year ago. He still could,but he won't as he doesn't see them as a threat.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

How long until all these guys that Tony has hired who are still good friends with Vince, decide to turn on Tony. What then? There's only so much shit you can take from a mark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> What I'm saying is, Tony saying he's worth more than Vince so can go for longer isn't factually true as he's relying on handouts from his Dad, if his Dad decides he's had enough money and needs to go it alone, what then? Factually Vince is worth more than Tony. He has more history with networks and venues. If he really wanted to, he could have shut AEW out of the market a year ago. He still could,but he won't as he doesn't see them as a threat.


vince is worth 2b, tk is worth 7b - sure, its by association with his dad - but its still worth more no matter how you slice it.

he can’t just ‘shut aew out’ - he would have if he could. And if he tried, what makes you think Sahid won’t put vince in the ground for ‘coming after his boy’

simp for the guy, sure - but don’t let it blind you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> How long until all these guys that Tony has hired who are still good friends with Vince, decide to turn on Tony. What then? There's only so much shit you can take from a mark.


how long until TK and his daddy says ‘fuck it’ and just buys wwe?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

No Dynamite this Wednesday, so the only thing to talk about is Tony Khan talking about SmackDown I guess LOL


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> vince is worth 2b, tk is worth 7b - sure, its by association with his dad - but its still worth more no matter how you slice it.
> 
> he can’t just ‘shut aew out’ - he would have if he could. And if he tried, what makes you think Sahid won’t put vince in the ground for ‘coming after his boy’
> 
> simp for the guy, sure - but don’t let it blind you


So Tony isn't worth 7 billion then. His Dad is. He also has other relatives. It's not all his money. You can try and say its Tony's through association all you like. 

Shahid wouldn't just be able to Bury Vince. Vince has way more contacts.

Tony is rattled big time.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Do the Khans have more money than the McMahons??

YES

Does AEW have more money than WWE?

NO

Does AEW have TV/Streaming deals that keep their company in the "black"?

NO

Does AEW get the same level of advertising, mainstream and social media attention as WWE?

NO


Do the McMahons have to use their own money to produce content, make payroll, etc.?

NO


Tony, Tony, Tony....you sound foolish!

GET SOMEONE TO HELP YOU BUILD YOUR COMPANY!!! You haven't got a clue and that money Daddy gave you will be gone in 4-5 years the way you are going!


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how long until TK and his daddy says ‘fuck it’ and just buys wwe?


Never going to happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It doesn’t matter that they changed channel - they should put on a better show to attract and keep the fans - isn’t that what you always say? ‘The Time doesn’t matter, put on a better show’
> 
> the channel change should also not matter - put on a better show. They could’ve gone commercial free in their last half hour and put the main event there
> 
> ...


*Did you miss the part where I explicitly stated they are doing a SUPER SHOW to compensate for the channel change? They are giving away a Wrestlemania main event caliber match on Smackdown to get people to watch FS1. They are advertising Lesnar. They've done EXACTLY what I've asked AEW to do in bad situations, so I'm not sure what inconsistency you see.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> So Tony isn't worth 7 billion then. His Dad is. He also has other relatives. It's not all his money. You can try and say its Tony's through association all you like.
> 
> Shahid wouldn't just be able to Bury Vince. Vince has way more contacts.
> 
> Tony is rattled big time.


no Shahid is worth 8.2b - TK worth 7b

means he will inherit X bil from dad and his own money is worth Y plus they have shared assets and businesses



the_flock said:


> Never going to happen.


why? If you want to go hyperbolic and say ‘what if TKs dad turns off the faucet’ / then i can go hyperbolic and say ‘what if they buy WWE’

both has the same likelihood and both are ‘what if’



The Legit DMD said:


> *Did you miss the part where I explicitly stated they are doing a SUPER SHOW to compensate for the channel change? They are giving away a Wrestlemania main event caliber match on Smackdown to get people to watch FS1. They are advertising Lesnar. They've done EXACTLY what I've asked AEW to do in bad situations, so I'm not sure what inconsistency you see.*


they should’ve done a better show in their timeframe

now they stepped over the border - gotta get smacked in the twitters

it is what it is, don’t blame TK for being gangsta


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Ger said:


> So Tony Khan turned into this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!! A lifelong wrestling nerd losing interest in his own promotion, the second largest in the world -- one that's likely to get a huge bump when his TV deal is renegotiated and will make him 10's or even hundreds of millions of dollars...

The fuck are you smoking?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘We want competition!’
> ’TK: i have more money than wwe and my product is better.’
> ’ugh! Not like that!’
> 
> lol, you peeps are wild


It's not that he's talking shit. Its the timing of the shit talking. You just signed the two biggest free agents possible, then proceeded to almost drop under a million viewers, now your second show is barely hitting 500k despite showcasing both said free agents, and THIS is when you wanna yap? It looks dumb.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's not that he's talking shit. Its the timing of the shit talking. You just signed the two biggest free agents possible, then proceeded to almost drop under a million viewers, now your second show is barely hitting 500k despite showcasing both said free agents, and THIS is when you wanna yap? It looks dumb.


bets on if his numbers will go up again?

we’ve done the up down for 2 years now

you all know its going up again


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bets on if his numbers will go up again?
> 
> we’ve done the up down for 2 years now
> 
> you all know its going up again



Well my God I would hope Rampage doesn't fall under 400k.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they should’ve done a better show in their timeframe
> 
> now they stepped over the border - gotta get smacked in the twitters
> 
> it is what it is, don’t blame TK for being gangsta


*The show was already ALL ELITE without the extra 30 minutes, and Tony Khan ain't gangsta. Real G's move in silence like lasagna. *


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no Shahid is worth 8.2b - TK worth 7b
> 
> means he will inherit X bil from dad and his own money is worth Y plus they have shared assets and businesses


How can Shahid be worth 8.2 billion and Tony be worth 7 billion, that would mean collectively the family is worth over 15 billion, which they are not. 

All news articles say Tony's worth is unknown. He is co-owner of the Jaguars, Fulham and AEW. What percentage he owns is unknown. Fulham is worth 200 mil, AEW is worth probably similar. Jaguars are worth 2 billion. That does not equal 7 billion for TK.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why? If you want to go hyperbolic and say ‘what if TKs dad turns off the faucet’ / then i can go hyperbolic and say ‘what if they buy WWE’
> 
> both has the same likelihood and both are ‘what if’


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bets on if his numbers will go up again?
> 
> we’ve done the up down for 2 years now
> 
> you all know its going up again


It will go up again when they next debut an ex wwe employee. 

Those Rampage numbers are sinking. At this rate Rampage will be declaring war on Rhodes to the top.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

He's not wrong. He's rich.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reminds me so much of fans' attitude towards the English soccer teams Chelsea and Man City in 2004 and 2008 respectively. They got taken over by super-rich foreigners and fans of rivals for years and years said "the sugar daddy will get bored and the money will run out!". It was more an attempt to will them out of existence than anything well reasoned. Now they're two of the most successful teams in England after investing heavily early on, losing a shitload of money, but eventually making the clubs sustainable. I believe the term is 'speculate to accumulate'.

AEW is a similar thing. It's WWE marks or just generally miserable people who are trying to will it out of existence. It says a lot about a person when they want a company that employs some 100 wrestlers on good salaries and treats them well to go out of business.

Newsflash: It's going nowhere any time soon. None of us can predict the long-term future but all logic and rationale points towards a long and prosperous existence for AEW. Shahid Khan shrugged off £73m (US$100m) losses by Fulham this year like it was nothing. Because for a guy who is as unfathomably rich as he, it really isn't much and he'll probably make it back in no time elsewhere. AEW is no money sink and was profitable before the pandemic. We don't know the current situation except the video game investment took them slightly into the red. Since then, they have been doing some big houses including a $1m gate for Grand Slam and record PPV buyrate for All Out. And moving more merchandise than before. So they may be in the black now or approaching it. Even if they were in the red to the tune of $10m or $15m, I don't think people realise how insignificant that is. It's the sort of money a billionaire doesn't even think much about, kind of like $10 to us. Hell, Tony Khan casually invested $20m into Epic Games, an investment he has multiplied. That profit alone is probably more than AEW will ever lose in a year.

Also, Tony Khan getting a bit fired up is great, it'll probably make him even more determined to build on AEW's big success so far. Most of the signings are in their 20s or early to mid-30s and point towards them laying the foundation for a long future.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

If we are being technical s

WCW had more money with Ted Turner and then had more with the AOL merger

TNA had more money with Dixie’s dad and Panda Energy.

ROH has more money being attached to Sinclair

So yeah AEW has more money thanks to his dad, but not because of him. It won’t even be the first time Vince has faced and best someone with more. It’s just that Vince unlike them is self made and when he chooses to be competitive he kills. Hell vince made his own kids work for it by doing every department in the company before they even hit tv, and after they got on tv, they had to do promos and take bumps.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Fearless said:


> I do hope that Tony Khan is only trolling. I don't want to see him go down the mentality of "I have more money and I can outspend and outthink them" because that's just going to lead to him losing focus on the long term goal. AEW has been progressing to being successful, don't screw it up by worrying about a one-off Friday Rampage and Smackdown timeslot.
> 
> Having said that, the "Daddy's Money" criticism is nonsense when Tony Khan has an actual job besides running AEW. For the life of me I don't get this sort of criticism every time a father and son work together. I see it in other sports. Just comes off as shallow.


I hope so to otherwise he sounding like Eric B when he had Ted Turner's money to fall back on and could out spend Vince we saw how that worked out in the end.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Go Tony!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they should’ve done a better show in their timeframe
> 
> now they stepped over the border - gotta get smacked in the twitters
> 
> it is what it is, don’t blame TK for being gangsta


Exactly. WWE can play dirty but TK can't throw insults at them. Who's writing these shitty rules?

Let the man unload. If he's trolling WWE cool!. If he's seriously pissed off, even better! He should be. He knows what WWE is trying to do and he's being upfront about it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The show was already ALL ELITE without the extra 30 minutes, and Tony Khan ain't gangsta. Real G's move in silence like lasagna. *


The G in lasagna is not silent. It's why we pronounce is with a "nya" and not a "na"


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TK did all this to get attention, and boy did he. Numbers for sure will be up this week, no thanks to the stinker of a card they put on.
For that, I salute him.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Where have we seen this type of arrogance before? Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> The real reason why Khan has so much money is he doesn't spend a cent on housing because he's living rent free in the heads of so many.


You misspelled "His moms basement"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The show was already ALL ELITE without the extra 30 minutes, and Tony Khan ain't gangsta. Real G's move in silence like lasagna. *


tell that to al capone

TK capone gonna git that sucka


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

He really needs to stfu. Say what you want to about Vince, he made his money through wrestling. That shows how successful he is as a promoter, he’s the most successful promoter of all time including boxing, mma, concerts etc.

Tony Khan risks people turning against him. Seth Rollins was once an Indy darling in 2019, then he opened his mouth and fans turned against him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> How can Shahid be worth 8.2 billion and Tony be worth 7 billion, that would mean collectively the family is worth over 15 billion, which they are not.
> 
> All news articles say Tony's worth is unknown. He is co-owner of the Jaguars, Fulham and AEW. What percentage he owns is unknown. Fulham is worth 200 mil, AEW is worth probably similar. Jaguars are worth 2 billion. That does not equal 7 billion for TK.


its not cumulative

if you have zero in the bank, and your dad has 1m

and there is a will and an inheritance where you get 1m

you are worth 1m

now, its not liquid and you have to wait. But that is what you’re worth in the traditional sense


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> You misspelled "His moms basement"


No, in fact you did. It'd be His mom's basement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well my God I would hope Rampage doesn't fall under 400k.


do you really hope it doesn’t?


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The show was already ALL ELITE without the extra 30 minutes, and Tony Khan ain't gangsta. Real G's move in silence like lasagna. *


Can't hate a man quoting wayne!! I still disagree with you on this, but this makes up for that, lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> The G in lasagna is not silent. It's why we pronounce is with a "nya" and not a "na"


*I see that 11 year old pop culture reference was too strong.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, 8b divided by 3 people is not pocket change - and then its not like any of them don’t have their own money either
> 
> its a staggering amount of money


Jaguars is estimated to around 2.8 Billion.. That´s approximately TK´s share of the money. If his sister wants to sell her share of the Jags and Tony doesn´t want to give it up, TK has to buy it from her -There goes ½ his money. And how much money has he already spent on AEW? He´s nowhere near being just a regular semi-rich guy, but there´s not a limitless supply of money.



Accipiter said:


> Exactly, like how Vince Jr built the current company without any help from Jess or Vince Sr


Vince Jr bought WWF... Granted, he paid for it with WWF money, but still


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Jaguars is estimated to around 2.8 Billion.. That´s approximately TK´s share of the money. If his sister wants to sell her share of the Jags and Tony doesn´t want to give it up, TK has to buy it from her -There goes ½ his money. And how much money has he already spent on AEW? He´s nowhere near being just a regular semi-rich guy, but there´s not a limitless supply of money.
> 
> 
> Vince Jr bought WWF... Granted, he paid for it with WWF money, but still


who cares about that jags mate? That is their hobby, same as aew

look at their other businesses


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The show was already ALL ELITE without the extra 30 minutes, and Tony Khan ain't gangsta. Real G's move in silence like lasagna. *


Baker Mayfield clearly has never eaten a lasagna. That shit is messy to eat, and nobody is ever quiet eating it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who cares about that jags mate? That is their hobby, same as aew
> 
> look at their other businesses


It´s part of their business portfolio, and holds up quite an amount of their money.


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

Man I love this trash talking from Tony khan 
It reminds me of the old wwf vs WCW Monday night war lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

One what universe does this bitch have more money than WWE? He gets his daddy to fund all these passion projects. 

He is so insecure about his show it's unreal.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> I seriously can't wait for the rise and fall of AEW Dvd.


I saving this for every time you claim to not be a blind biased hater.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

3venflow said:


> AEW is no money sink and was profitable before the pandemic. We don't know the current situation except the video game investment took them slightly into the red. Since then, they have been doing some big houses including a $1m gate for Grand Slam and record PPV buyrate for All Out. And moving more merchandise than before. So they may be in the black now or approaching it. Even if they were in the red to the tune of $10m or $15m, I don't think people realise how insignificant that is. It's the sort of money a billionaire doesn't even think much about, kind of like $10 to us. Hell, Tony Khan casually invested $20m into Epic Games, an investment he has multiplied. That profit alone is probably more than AEW will ever lose in a year.
> 
> Also, Tony Khan getting a bit fired up is great, it'll probably make him even more determined to build on AEW's big success so far. Most of the signings are in their 20s or early to mid-30s and point towards them laying the foundation for a long future.


The video game didn't take them slightly in to the red. They spent upwards of 8 figures on it and it went down as an instant loss. 

OK yeah they do great merch, hence why people call them a t-shirt company. They've done some good gates. However thats not all profit. There's huge production and travel costs involved with touring. Not to mention AEWs payroll is now heavily inflated. 

If ratings continue to spiral, they could be in for a rude awakening. 

As for Fulham, yeah Shahid can cover a loss, but you do realise over a 3 year period if they have losses over 45 million, they be in breach of FFP. Clubs can't lose money every year without punishment.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> its not cumulative
> 
> if you have zero in the bank, and your dad has 1m
> 
> ...


No that's not how it works.


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't know why wwe fans are butthurt and crying all over social media cuz Tony said mean things about dady Vince and wwe 
They should be happy cuz wwe gets better when they are in competition imo


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dixie Carter probably thinks this guy is an idiot


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> !!! A lifelong wrestling nerd losing interest in his own promotion, the second largest in the world -- one that's likely to get a huge bump when his TV deal is renegotiated and will make him 10's or even hundreds of millions of dollars...
> 
> The fuck are you smoking?


ACHTUNG. I am going to destroy your naive dreams here. 
At the moment it is still great for TK, but the shows are just running 2 years. When he became manager at FC Fulham, he also was motivated ... . You really expect TK still pumping money into wrestling in a few years and still caring about that so much? The idea of the dream will fade away sooner or later and then it is just work for him. And TK is just a rich guy's son, nothing less and nothing more. There are other nice things he can do in his life. For example Vince did this wrestling thing to earn money and that is his long time motivation.
Wrestlers hated WWF, because Vince let them work hard and keep money away from them as much as possible. See the socialmedia restrictions for the wrestlers from months ago. Meanwhile TK pumps money into wrestlers, doesn't matter if they really bring it back to him. TK is not doing this to do money, it is a (temporary?) hobby project to make him happy. Such hobby projects many rich people were doing the last few years, including new projects like choosing a club in the lowest division and building it up. TK cannot even enjoy his own program, because he knows the results in advance.
Assuming, that TK cares about AEW in 5 years, like he is doing now ... sorry .... that is pretty naive.  And TK is not doing that AEW thing to destroy WWE or Vince. He would love to get acknowledged by Vince, but then there is nothing left to get and like I said, he doesn't need the money. Also I doubt, that he wants turn into a hard business man, so that the newspapers would call him being such a $§"$"§ to his wrestlers like Vince.

Maybe TK has some other childhood hobbies, which he completly wants to fulfill and I don't know why people expecting something else from him. He is one of the few people on the world, who (legally) can do what they want. Everybody can ask him- or herself here: if you would be in TK's position, would a wrestling company really be something you want to do the rest of your life? I would not.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

hunterxhunter said:


> Man I love this trash talking from Tony khan
> It reminds me of the old wwf vs WCW Monday night war lol


Do you think TK will turn up at Survivor Series in his fake army tank and camo gear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s part of their business portfolio, and holds up quite an amount of their money.


some of it sure, but it is far from their main priority or earner

that’s still flex-n-gate by a big margin

jags or aew or anything else they have is pretty minor compared to FNG



the_flock said:


> No that's not how it works.


that is quite literally how it works


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is quite literally how it works


No it really doesn't mate. 

Anyway, as has been said Tony isn't the only benefactor. So it's not his money. The money will also be tied up with shareholders and other business partners and investors. 

TK is not worth more than Vince presently AEW is so far behind WWE in value its unreal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> No it really doesn't mate.
> 
> Anyway, as has been said Tony isn't the only benefactor. So it's not his money. The money will also be tied up with shareholders and other business partners and investors.
> 
> TK is not worth more than Vince presently AEW is so far behind WWE in value its unreal.


it really does though

anything a bank is willing to give a loan against is ‘worth’ - dude with zero will get a loan based on the promise of his 1m inheritance coming at some point - there’ll be lots of bells, whistles and interest - but he’ll get it. Generational wealth hits different

also - you said ‘nobody knows what TK is worth’ - so how can you say he’s worth less than vince?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tony working peeps again


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The AEW Task Force came out strong to pretend Tony is trolling and just being a strong male defending himself. Man is going in and out of holding his nuts and shit talking and pretending he's being a victim. It's funny him going on Wednesday were NXT isn't declaring war, SmackDown taking an extra half hour is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> The AEW Task Force came out strong to pretend Tony is trolling and just being a strong male defending himself. Man is going in and out of holding his nuts and shit talking and pretending he's being a victim. It's funny him going on Wednesday were NXT isn't declaring war, SmackDown taking an extra half hour is.


its WARRRRR🦈🦈🔥


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I don't care if he's right or wrong or going to cause AEW to crash in a fiery ball of blood, old Japanese dudes and goofy acting. I find him hilarious right now and my entertainment is paramount.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

the_flock said:


> The video game didn't take them slightly in to the red. They spent upwards of 8 figures on it and it went down as an instant loss.


It may go on the books as a loss, but this is an investment that will be returned in part, in full, or with profit when the actual game is released. It's like saying the latest James Bond movie is a loss before it's released, or the next Call of Duty. Technically, every product runs on a loss until it is released.

But as an actual pro wrestling company, right now, I'd wager AEW is back to doing pretty well with their strong ticket sales.



> OK yeah they do great merch, hence why people call them a t-shirt company.


Only Triple H called them that, the guy from the company that doesn't take shots. The guy whose vision of NXT was then destroyed by AEW to the point it was rebranded into the cartoony show it has now become instead of the surprisingly traditional pro wrestling (for WWE) show it was.



> They've done some good gates. However thats not all profit. There's huge production and travel costs involved with touring.


An event costs money to put together, no shit. But AEW's ticket sales are phenomenal for a two-year old company. TNA's highest ever attendance was 8,100, a number AEW regularly tops. They sold more tickets than WWE last month. Put that into perspective for a minute: They sold more tickets than the only player in the game until recently, a company with powerhouse branding behind it and name recognition. And AEW's production costs are a fraction of WWE's.

WWE has even had to panic push Reigns on to an upcoming RAW show because AEW has decimated them in a head-to-head:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448088911029407751


> As for Fulham, yeah Shahid can cover a loss, but you do realise over a 3 year period if they have losses over 45 million, they be in breach of FFP. Clubs can't lose money every year without punishment.


I know about FFP but that's got nothing to do with AEW. Also, Fulham have lost money regularly and is more of a hobby for Shahid than a money maker like so many of his investments. It also shows he's willing to let an investment lean on his bottomless bank book even when it's making losses like these:










The point I was making is that Shahid Khan has shown he's willing to write off losses at Fulham that will make any AEW losses look like peanuts in comparison.

I don't know how anyone in good faith can argue that AEW could be in any danger. It's more of a person's desperate will for it to fail than rooted in reality. It's clearly a project of passion for Tony Khan and there's not a chance he or his family will pull the plug, especially with all the progress it has made in two years and the promise of an improved TV deal next time (TNT have first option on a renewal but only on improved terms). AEW has all the signs of being profitable long-term. They do well in the ratings despite some of the hyperbole on here (regularly number one on cable), they are doing some unprecedented attendances for a non-WWE group, ditto PPV. Other things, like social media income, will also only grow. Punk's arrival saw their YouTube views and followers shoot up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its WARRRRR


WAR!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> WAR!!!


warrrrrrrrrr! The boss of your fav show sucks Rap! My boss is best!

he makes me feel like this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> warrrrrrrrrr! The boss of your fav show sucks Rap! My boss is best!
> 
> he makes me feel like this
> 
> View attachment 110194


Well the boss of the company I put at 1 had his champ do this. The FUCK IS LICC


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Well the boss of the company I put at 1 had his champ do this. The FUCK IS LICC


i love my billionaire more than you love your billionaire

he brings old japanese men for Mox to grapple with


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i love my billionaire more than you love your billionaire
> 
> he brings old japanese men for Mox to grapple with


Vince wanted to kiss his daughter in the mouth for a story. My billionaire is the real wild stallion of incest and excess  yours just plays a billionaire in interviews


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Some of you need to ease up on the 900 character thread titles 

I like what Tony’s doing, he’s rattling people, it’s hilarious to read.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Vince wanted to kiss his daughter in the mouth for a story. My billionaire is the real wild stallion of incest and excess  yours just plays a billionaire in interviews


lol, you win

i can’t top that - vince is truly the billionaire-iest 

dude must eat bald eagle eggs for breakfast every day

what an OG


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, you win
> 
> i can’t top that - vince is truly the billionaire-iest
> 
> ...


The real question is are bald eagle wings delicious


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Vince wanted to kiss his daughter in the mouth for a story. My billionaire is the real wild stallion of incest and excess  yours just plays a billionaire in interviews


WAIT, wasn’t it that he wanted Shane and Steph to be in a relationship?

(Either way LOL).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> WAIT, wasn’t it that he wanted Shane and Steph to be in a relationship?
> 
> (Either way LOL).


No he wanted to be Stephanie's fake baby daddy first, when she said eww to that, he said "well how about Shane".


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> No he wanted to be Stephanie's fake baby daddy first, when she said eww to that, he said "well how about Shane".


LOL ah man…Tony will never be on Vince’s level (I hope).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> LOL ah man…Tony will never be on Vince’s level (I hope).


Give him 4 decades [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448671957625540608
> *This fool has lost his God damned mind. You are operating in the red. WWE has multiple billion dollar deals and record high profits for the last two years. Bragging about using your dad's money to drive yourself further In the hole isn't the flex you think it is.*


So was WCW. But the person backing it was worth far more than Vince McMahon. The Khan Family is worth more than Vince, although Shad is likely not about to spend the hundreds of millions necessary to bring AEW’s expenses up to WWE’s.

But he likely can get a cash infusion when needed. Ultimately it’s probably just a ploy to goad WWE into spending more money. They can’t go commercial free for an extended period, anyway:



Rankles75 said:


> Complete douchebag.


I like the swagger. WWE needs an OU/Miami Hurricanes bed check moment.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_flock said:


> I seriously can't wait for the rise and fall of AEW Dvd.


After this post, your opinions on AEW shouldn´t be taken seriously since you are just a hater.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *More balls than brains. His daddy's money is the only reason he won't go out of business. *


Money is money lol and hes got more of it then WWE.....he ain't lieng.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> After this post, your opinions on AEW shouldn´t be taken seriously since you are just a hater.


I guess you've never seen him post before 

^^shit post for a shit thread


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Money is money lol and hes got more of it then WWE.....he ain't lieng.


he’s not chinese?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Trolling Khan at his finest hour, gotta love it folks.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Complain all you want, this guy has been feeding message boards and social media for a good while now with these takes and attitude.
Love it. 🤣


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Tony Khan says ‘gloves are off’ with AEW Rampage set for WWE SmackDown battle


AEW President Tony Khan has no problem counterpunching WWE if they are going to bring the fight to him this Friday.




nypost.com





rest of the interview for those interested


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s not chinese?


Yes I'm glad you noticed my subtle little info drop.....🤣🤣🤣

Ppl in here acting like vince didnt get help from his dads funds lol or that TK didnt empty his own bank account into AEW its not just his dads money. TK invested in EPIC games the creator of FORTNIGHT and it's already gained alot of worth since then and it was a large investment too.

I get how it can come of desperate or needy but for me personally I love the smacktalk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes I'm glad you noticed my subtle little info drop.....🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Ppl in here acting like vince didnt get help from his dads funds lol or that TK didnt empty his own bank account into AEW its not just his dads money. TK invested in EPIC games the creator of FORTNIGHT and it's already gained alot of worth since then and it was a large investment too.
> 
> I get how it can come of desperate or needy but for me personally I love the smacktalk.


people acting like TK is broke and standing with a begging bowl outside his dad‘s toilet each monday 

‘please sir, money for food’
’no! You’re just going to get another old japanese guy for moxley to fight!’


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He's starting to sound like he has a bit of a fragile ego honestly, sure pander to your fans because they eat this shit up, bit there's something called overkill.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448671957625540608
> *This fool has lost his God damned mind. You are operating in the red. WWE has multiple billion dollar deals and record high profits for the last two years. Bragging about using your dad's money to drive yourself further In the hole isn't the flex you think it is.*


Lol okay mr accountant. Your envy is showing.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

He is just stating the obvious.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

It’s like some of the cretins in here actually think TK never earned a dime of his own money in his life. Yea okay. It’s not his fault the family he is in. But I’m sure he’s worked hard with his father on many many things otherwise there wouldn’t be trust there.

the guy is trying to bring back good wrestling and help more folks have great jobs and fans have an alternative abs the level of small dick and small mind petty miserable energy in here is pathetic.
Jealous envy is all it is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This was funny 😂😂😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

if Tony keeps talking this way, Vince will be forced to do a crown jewel every month until he has more money than all the khans combined.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> It’s like some of the cretins in here actually think TK never earned a dime of his own money in his life. Yea okay. It’s not his fault the family he is in. But I’m sure he’s worked hard with his father on many many things otherwise there wouldn’t be trust there.
> 
> the guy is trying to bring back good wrestling and help more folks have great jobs and fans have an alternative abs the level of small dick and small mind petty miserable energy in here is pathetic.
> Jealous envy is all it is.


Welcome to Stephanie McMahon's world lol if all her work is dismissed because of her father, it's no surprise Tony gets the same from his opps


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Imagine having tanking ratings (even with Punk and Brian) and still talking such a huge amount of BS.

Lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JeSeGaN said:


> Imagine having tanking ratings (even with Punk and Brian) and still talking such a huge amount of BS.
> 
> Lol.


*It's no coincidence that he started having a meltdown after he got those record low ratings. *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's no coincidence that he started having a meltdown after he got those record low ratings. *


He has to find a way to take attention someplace else doesn't he? Can't have people acknowledging the poor viewership.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He has to find a way to take attention someplace else doesn't he? Can't have people acknowledging the poor viewership.


It happens in this very thread, lmfao.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Meh. Try going without your dads money and see how far you get.


Meh. “Maybe Vince should try going without his daddy’s promotion and business deals with the territories’ stars and AEW how far he gets”.

See how this works..?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Another thread of people getting worked by a Tony Khan tweet, you're making it too easy for him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *WWE made a super show to overcompensate for lost viewers due to the inferior channel switch. Tony Khan chose to take it personally and embarrass himself every day since. I don't know why you think Vince needs to "compete" with a show that just achieved a new all time low viewership with CM Punk featured.*


You don’t really believe that is why WWE is doing this.

And for the record, TK needs to shut the fuck up. This comes off very arrogantly. Shitty show or great show, don’t go the route of flaunting money. That shit isn’t cool.


----------



## Accipiter (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the biggest drain on Shahid's money wears an OSU jacket and parties at Meyer's Tap House.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Accipiter said:


> I'm pretty sure the biggest drain on Shahid's money wears an OSU jacket and parties at Meyer's Tap House.


Now that I think of it, Urban Meyer would be an amazing on screen authority character for AEW. Big money to be made with that Urban Meyer but not in the way the Khans originally thought.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> Meh. “Maybe Vince should try going without his daddy’s promotion and business deals with the territories’ stars and AEW how far he gets”.
> 
> See how this works..?


As we all know, Vince BOUGHT WWF from his dad. Sure, he paid it with money from the WWF, but that was the sole source of income. There wasn´t several billion $ backing him up. 
Try harder.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

bdon said:


> You don’t really believe that is why WWE is doing this.


Wwe ran talking smack with sd as a 2 hour 30 minute block last year in December when they went to fs1. Them doing 2 hours and 30 mins as a fs1 block isn’t new. The commercial free was new but it’s mostly after Kahn opened his mouth and Vince basically said Sasha can piss on Punk viewership wise head ti head and I’ll show you.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> vince is worth 2b, tk is worth 7b - sure, its by association with his dad - but its still worth more no matter how you slice it.
> 
> he can’t just ‘shut aew out’ - he would have if he could. And if he tried, what makes you think Sahid won’t put vince in the ground for ‘coming after his boy’
> 
> simp for the guy, sure - but don’t let it blind you


I want to to say I respect Shaid Khan, he was a true rags to riches story story. Yes, He is a multi-billionaire but just because Tony Khan is his son, this not mean Shaid is going to give every cent he has. Shaid can cut the umbilical cord on his son's pet project, AEW at any given time. I am not saying it is going to happen but Shalid was not happy when his son said he is creating a wrestling promotion. It took a lot of perseverance on Tony's part for his dad give him money start AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> vince is worth 2b, tk is worth 7b - sure, its by association with his dad - but its still worth more no matter how you slice it.
> 
> he can’t just ‘shut aew out’ - he would have if he could. And if he tried, what makes you think Sahid won’t put vince in the ground for ‘coming after his boy’
> 
> simp for the guy, sure - but don’t let it blind you


Shahid Khan is worth 8.2b, lets suggest 1.0b - 1.5b is Tony's in inheritance. WWE is worth 5 billion dollars as of 2020...



LifeInCattleClass said:


> bets on if his numbers will go up again?
> 
> we’ve done the up down for 2 years now
> 
> you all know its going up again


Will go up briefly when they bring in another ex WWE guy then it will drop down again.



hunterxhunter said:


> I don't know why wwe fans are butthurt and crying all over social media cuz Tony said mean things about dady Vince and wwe
> They should be happy cuz wwe gets better when they are in competition imo


AEW and WWE aren't competition. On AEW's best day they do a little bit over half of what WWE Smackdown does. On average they do less than half of Smackdown.



Rhetro said:


> It’s like some of the cretins in here actually think TK never earned a dime of his own money in his life. Yea okay. It’s not his fault the family he is in. But I’m sure he’s worked hard with his father on many many things otherwise there wouldn’t be trust there.
> 
> the guy is trying to bring back good wrestling and help more folks have great jobs and fans have an alternative abs the level of small dick and small mind petty miserable energy in here is pathetic.
> Jealous envy is all it is.


Tony has kind of failed at everything he touches.

I looked at a Fulham forum once and they all hated Tony and thought he was just a rich kid trying to be a football GM, Jaguars have sucked for years and don't look to be getting better anytime soon. Even AEW is only a viable number 2 and not even competitive with the number one.

Tony fails at much of what he tries to do he's just got a dad that will prop him up financially if need be.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I want Tony Khan to be a businessman for once and look to make a profit not once but consistently. Business is not made out of unicorns and rainbows, regardless if you are a billionaire or a zilionaire at some point you have to make a profit otherwise you will have to close up. Don't try to buy professional wrestling by signing anyone and everyone. Instead develop your


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

like him or hate him he is getting a reaction ... this one was a bit too much for me, no need to advertise how wealthy you are. I would rather see a rag tag group of misfits with no money take on and beat the fed


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Money is money lol and hes got more of it then WWE.....he ain't lieng.


So does Ted Turner.

We know how that turned up


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, just like you sit on a message board all day crying about his stupidity being called out.*


He actually contributes on this message board for the greater good though.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine spending the most likely absurd amount he did to get Punk, Bryan and Cole, still losing viewers, and then talking shit.
> 
> That's some good self awareness right there.


Dude, they’ve yet to go under 1 million viewers (excluding the upcoming Saturday episodes) since they brought ALL of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Adam Cole to Wednesday nights.

What are you even saying about them “losing viewers?”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Wwe ran talking smack with sd as a 2 hour 30 minute block last year in December when they went to fs1. Them doing 2 hours and 30 mins as a fs1 block isn’t new. The commercial free was new but it’s mostly after Kahn opened his mouth and Vince basically said Sasha can piss on Punk viewership wise head ti head and I’ll show you.


*Sasha burying Punk in ratings will be glorious. Love that for me.*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Watching how butt hurt folks are on here because TK is a billionaire not giving a fuck and living his best life is brilliant.

Dude is living in these haters heads.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *WWE made a super show to overcompensate for lost viewers due to the inferior channel switch. Tony Khan chose to take it personally and embarrass himself every day since. I don't know why you think Vince needs to "compete" with a show that just achieved a new all time low viewership with CM Punk featured.*


I love how this dude has the nerve to say "inferior channel switch" in a serious argument when TBS is apparently available in more households in our country 😂



The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha burying Punk in ratings will be glorious. Love that for me.*


CM Punk managed to get over a million viewers to watch his long awaited return at an AWFUL time slot. Sit down, already.

Few wrestlers can even say that they have this accolade.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, they’ve yet to go under 1 million viewers (excluding the upcoming Saturday episodes) since they brought ALL of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Adam Cole to Wednesday nights.
> 
> What are you even saying about them “losing viewers?”


I mean should they not be doing more than just a million with all that added



DammitChrist said:


> I love how this dude has the nerve to say "inferior channel switch" in a serious argument when TBS is apparently available in more households in our country
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boss is talking about SmackDown airing on FS1 instead of Fox. This SmackDown is airing on an inferior channel tomorrow so they're doing a big show to mitigate the loss

Punk also just delivered 622k last week


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448671957625540608
> *This fool has lost his God damned mind. You are operating in the red. WWE has multiple billion dollar deals and record high profits for the last two years. Bragging about using your dad's money to drive yourself further In the hole isn't the flex you think it is.*


You realize that Tony Khan has more money privately than WWE ha as a corporation, right?

Hes in no danger of going bankrupt.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jermaine2002 said:


> Gee what a shock, @The Legit DMD once again talking out of his ass. This is why he needs to fuck off but in the most hilarious and ridiculous way possible. Like, he's eating at his favorite restaurant and goes to the bathroom to take a giant shit. But the toilet he's sitting on is RIGGED with a BOMB deep in the pipes. As his smelly turds splash into the toilet water, the BOMB EXPLOOOOODES, rapidly shooting a huge amount of toilet water straight into his bootyhole, instantly launching him into orbit! He crashes through the ceiling and does about 5 front flips way in the air and begins to descend. He looks down, realizing his inevitable fate of a date with the parking lot pavement. He screams "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!" whilst helplessly flailing his wimpy arms! As he continues to fall, he screams "WOAHH!!! WOAHHAHHH!!!!! WOAHHHHAAAAHHHHH!!!!!" until finally KEEEERRRRRRRRSPLAAAAAAATTTTT!!!!! clean on the pavement. Boom. Instant death with his bare poopy ass exposed for the world to see! There was even a helicopter nearby that recorded a top-down view for us, showing his bare ass while he tumbles down to his inevitable demise while we hear, "BAWDDAADADEEBAAA!!!!" on the airwaves. A hilarious moment indeed! 😍😌😁😃😃☺🤣🤣🤣😱🥶😈🤠🤠🤠🤠🙀👌👌👺🤡💩👻🤠


Honestly, you should've just stopped after your 1st sentence.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, they’ve yet to go under 1 million viewers (excluding the upcoming Saturday episodes) since they brought ALL of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Adam Cole to Wednesday nights.
> 
> What are you even saying about them “losing viewers?”



Bryan's debut episode peaked at 1.4 mil viewers.


Last week's episode (which was a special btw) did 1.05 mil and a quarter fell under a mil.


Thats losing viewers. What would you call it?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bryan's debut episode peaked at 1.4 mil viewers.
> 
> 
> Last week's episode (which was a special btw) did 1.05 mil and a quarter fell under a mil.
> ...


I call it maintaining/holding up their viewership well.

The lowest quarter in a while was only 995 K; which is still pretty much a million viewers. 

The fact that this is an anomaly since All Out is pretty impressive, and that was only for an exhibition match too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> I call it maintaining/holding up their viewership well.
> 
> The lowest quarter in a while was only 995 K; which is still pretty much a million viewers.
> 
> The fact that this is an anomaly since All Out is pretty impressive, and that was only for an exhibition match too.


Losing 400k and dipping under a million after signing the two biggest free agents in wrestling is impressive?


Jesus dude. Like, okay.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jermaine2002 said:


> Gee what a shock, @The Legit DMD once again talking out of his ass. This is why he needs to fuck off but in the most hilarious and ridiculous way possible. Like, he's eating at his favorite restaurant and goes to the bathroom to take a giant shit. But the toilet he's sitting on is RIGGED with a BOMB deep in the pipes. As his smelly turds splash into the toilet water, the BOMB EXPLOOOOODES, rapidly shooting a huge amount of toilet water straight into his bootyhole, instantly launching him into orbit! He crashes through the ceiling and does about 5 front flips way in the air and begins to descend. He looks down, realizing his inevitable fate of a date with the parking lot pavement. He screams "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!" whilst helplessly flailing his wimpy arms! As he continues to fall, he screams "WOAHH!!! WOAHHAHHH!!!!! WOAHHHHAAAAHHHHH!!!!!" until finally KEEEERRRRRRRRSPLAAAAAAATTTTT!!!!! clean on the pavement. Boom. Instant death with his bare poopy ass exposed for the world to see! There was even a helicopter nearby that recorded a top-down view for us, showing his bare ass while he tumbles down to his inevitable demise while we hear, "BAWDDAADADEEBAAA!!!!" on the airwaves. A hilarious moment indeed! 😍😌😁😃😃☺🤣🤣🤣😱🥶😈🤠🤠🤠🤠🙀👌👌👺🤡💩👻🤠


Oh hi Chrome


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Losing 400k and dipping under a million after signing the two biggest free agents in wrestling is impressive?
> 
> 
> Jesus dude. Like, okay.


What part of no quarters dipping under a million on Dynamite since All Out with the exception of that 1 quarter (with a reasonably high 995K) being impressive consistency on their part did you not understand the first time?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leviticus said:


> You realize that Tony Khan has more money privately than WWE ha as a corporation, right?
> 
> Hes in no danger of going bankrupt.


*Vince is spending Network money. Tony is spending his own (father's) money because he's operating at a loss. That's nothing to brag about.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

zodiacF5 said:


> So does Ted Turner.
> 
> We know how that turned up


Ted Turner's son didnt own the company.......



The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince is spending Network money. Tony is spending his own (father's) money because he's operating at a loss. That's nothing to brag about.*


Actually he got millions to move from TNT to TBS that's the money he's using its literally what he said he'd use the money for ie signing talent. Also TK invested 100million in epic games and has seen a huge return from as well......tk isn't broke himself lol.

They aren't in the red


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

TNT isn't going to let him and WWE is only doing it because the show is on FS1 and they want to maintain viewership for a normally 2 hour show

See WWE drove WCW down the drain with the big contracts for people to jump ship, they beat TNA by letting the midcarders with fanbases be world champions and they're mixing those methods and doing small shit to gaslight a guy who thinks the internet represents the general public into his demise...Khan is going to sell AEW for low to someone like Shane McMahon if not Shane himself and then it's going to actually be competition mark my words


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

itsbeenawhile said:


> TNT isn't going to let him and WWE is only doing it because the show is on FS1 and they want to maintain viewership for a normally 2 hour show
> 
> See WWE drove WCW down the drain with the big contracts for people to jump ship, they beat TNA by letting the midcarders with fanbases be world champions and they're mixing those methods and doing small shit to gaslight a guy who thinks the internet represents the general public into his demise...Khan is going to sell AEW for low to someone like Shane McMahon if not Shane himself and then it's going to actually be competition mark my words


The next 5 years will be telling where AEW is.


----------



## Crazy Jim Films (Dec 22, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince is spending Network money. Tony is spending his own (father's) money because he's operating at a loss. That's nothing to brag about.*


Precisely. If you're pouring your own finances into a business, you're a customer. This is where people seem to get confused about business. No matter where the money comes from, it requires a healthy return on investment for it to be a strong business move. "Well, so and so has X amount of dollars so they can afford to..." Well, no not necessarily. If you can't turn money invested into increased profit that you can reinvest then you are losing money.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

the_flock said:


> Do you think TK will turn up at Survivor Series in his fake army tank and camo gear.


The guy’s to the point of lunacy where he probably shows up to house shows in his fake army tank and camo gear

All it’s going to take is Daddy Khan taking a big “L” somewhere and those strings will be cut. And an 0-5 NFL team in a b-market isn’t too rosy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread will be fun to revisit in a few years that's for sure 


Upstart474 said:


> The next 5 years will be telling where AEW is.


I was reading this thread and that's what I was thinking, they sure will be   
Can't wait.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think the difference in fan reaction is what confuses me:

Tony Khan brags about money:
You go girl!! Get em Tony!! Own those damn E-Drones!!!!

Rollins & Strowman brag about money:
Fuck you, have a bit more respect for those in worse off positions you pieces of shit.

I remember Rollins got dragged to shit for mentioning his bank account.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just for the record wwe doesn't make this call it's fox that does and really it's only 7-8 extra minutes. Normally in 1 hour of tv it is 43-45 minutes of the show and 15-17 minutes off commercials


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

The shit Jacksonville Jaguars (one of , if not the worst team in the NFL.) Are worth more than the WWE(minus those tv deals.) Let that sink in , oh and did the stadium get mentioned? 

I'm not for either side of this garbage thread by the way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think the difference in fan reaction is what confuses me:
> 
> Tony Khan brags about money:
> You go girl!! Get em Tony!! Own those damn E-Drones!!!!
> ...


While I don’t like TK bragging about money, there is a difference in Rollins and Strowman (millionaires) talking about their bank accounts during a fucking pandemic, and a few guys arguing about who has more billions.

But what I said makes too much sense, so you’re going to just ignore this comment.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

bdon said:


> While I don’t like TK bragging about money, there is a difference in Rollins and Strowman (millionaires) talking about their bank accounts during a fucking pandemic, and a few guys arguing about who has more billions.
> 
> But what I said makes too much sense, so you’re going to just ignore this comment.


You have too little faith my friend. I'll agree with the Strowman situation but I'm fairly certain Rollins was long before the pandemic and it was during his little spat with Ospreay if I remember correctly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You have too little faith my friend. I'll agree with the Strowman situation but I'm fairly certain Rollins was long before the pandemic and it was during his little spat with Ospreay if I remember correctly.


Again, millionaires belittling indie guys, pandemic or not, just isn’t the same thing as two goddamn billionaires having a pissing contest.

This is equally more important when you’re “one of the boys”. Rollins saying shit like that is a stark reminder of just how fucking arrogant, corporate kiss-ass he became.

And I say that as someone who hugs “Fuck Will Ospreay” tightly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shahid Khan is worth 8.2b, lets suggest 1.0b - 1.5b is Tony's in inheritance. WWE is worth 5 billion dollars as of 2020...


how in the world do you figure TKs inheritance is 1b mate?

i don’t want to be that guy - but he is the only son - he’s getting 70% at least.

not to mention he isn’t starting at 0 - he has his own money as well

Ps> people saying TK bragged about money - lets just look at the quote


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448693632639320068

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448691608652853248
he is saying if they want to play a game of ‘getting no revenue from ads’ - he can outlast that game. That is all, and that is factual

in the end, WWE is publicly traded - they can’t lose ad revenue indefinitely. At some point, shareholders will frown


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Say what you want to about Vince, he made his money through wrestling.


Not completely by choice. Aside from the help from daddy that TK gets raked over the coals for...Vince has been an absolute fuck up at every other venture he's tried. Bodybuilding...loser. Movies...absolute jokes. XFL1 and XFL2...one season blips. He even tried to get the family into politics by propping up Linda all Weekend at Bernie's style with her Senate abortion and he shit the bed there too. He has tried desperately to succeed in ANY other business than wrestling cause deep down he really is embarrassed by it's perceived low class. Vince tried desperately to get the "stench" of wrestling off him with the sports entertainment rebrand. He loathes wrestling fans which is why the WWE ridicules its viewers and straight up told us all to fuck off elsewhere in the past for all the McMahon family cares. As for his promoter skills, well, most of the ideas WWE's credited with literally fell into his lap starting with Hogan which was AWA's. They may be running at a loss but at least TK's other sports business's aren't being sold off for parts after a fire sale of a failure.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps> people saying TK bragged about money - lets just look at the quote
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448693632639320068
> ...



Actually the full quote was as follows:

Whatever people what to watch I want them to watch it. Unfortunately if we are on at the same time it’s harder for people to watch their wrestling live. We can take the commercials out of it. If you want to take the commercials out of it, I can do that too. It doesn’t seem civil but I have more money than they do so I can afford to do that longer than they can but that’s how we make money at the end of the day, so I was surprised when they took those out.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

adamclark52 said:


> The guy’s to the point of lunacy where he probably shows up to house shows in his fake army tank and camo gear


I'm waiting for him to buy a bunch of tickets for Smackdown and get thrown out live on air.



bdon said:


> While I don’t like TK bragging about money, there is a difference in Rollins and Strowman (millionaires) talking about their bank accounts during a fucking pandemic, and a few guys arguing about who has more billions.
> 
> But what I said makes too much sense, so you’re going to just ignore this comment.


Here in the UK we love people who have worked hard for their millions such as a Tyson Fury and an Alan Sugar. We hate people like TK who have been spoon-fed their millions.



ShadowCounter said:


> They may be running at a loss but at least TK's other sports business's aren't being sold off for parts after a fire sale of a failure.


Fulham have been an absolute shambles for them. The supporters loathe the Khan's.



DammitChrist said:


> What part of no quarters dipping under a million on Dynamite since All Out with the exception of that 1 quarter (with a reasonably high 995K) being impressive consistency on their part did you not understand the first time?


It's not impressive though, it's disappointing. If they were getting 1.2 to 1.5 every week fair play. They've lost viewers. End of. They're back to the levels from over a year ago before spunking tens of millions on talent.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Actually he got millions to move from TNT to TBS that's the money he's using its literally what he said he'd use the money for ie signing talent. Also TK invested 100million in epic games and has seen a huge return from as well......tk isn't broke himself lol.
> 
> They aren't in the red


He put 20 million in to Epic games. He hasn't seen a huge return, he hasn't had any return, that's nothing but hyperbole. Is that what people do on here, make shit up.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

AEW is far more entertaining than Raw these days, so I have no idea why Tony Khan has lost his mind and started acting like this. A clown.

Also Tony, your dad's money.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

I find it interesting that Seth Rollins was branded a no good douchebag for bragging about having more money than Will Ospreay a few years ago but now the same people who bashed him are praising Tony for doing the exact same thing. 

Cheering 1 billionaire over another is peak cringe imo, there are no "good billionaires." Tony and Vince for that matter don't need complete strangers on the internet white knighting them.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

the_flock said:


> We hate people like TK who have been spoon-fed their millions.


So what do you propose to do about it? Cry every day on wrestlingforum.com? Gotta get rid of that jealousy. It ain't good to walk around life all bitter. It ain't matter if you think "quarters are disappointing", AEW's doing well and AEW's gonna be around for a long time, as TK said.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am declaring myself a TK simp to balance this board - yes, even more than before
> 
> this is me now whenever TK speaks
> 
> ...


You have that saved on your phone? (Not judging haha) 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how in the world do you figure TKs inheritance is 1b mate?
> 
> i don’t want to be that guy - but he is the only son - he’s getting 70% at least.
> 
> ...


*I'll keep repeating this until you get it. Vince is playing with Network billions with the blessing of FOX. Tony is talking about drawing from his bank account as a petty act of defiance. It's bad business, but you keep ignoring that because he has endless personal funds that he's willing to use and doesn't have to adhere to a budget like everyone before him, Vince himself included.*


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

CovidFan said:


> So what do you propose to do about it? Cry every day on wrestlingforum.com? Gotta get rid of that jealousy. It ain't good to walk around life all bitter. It ain't matter if you think "quarters are disappointing", AEW's doing well and AEW's gonna be around for a long time, as TK said.


TK speaks too much. 

Perhaps you should look on Jaguars and Fulhams forums to say what other people outside this bubble actually think of Tony. It's not pretty.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

He's definitely going to become a regular onscreen character at some point. Or maybe not...All very clever trolling of the hardcore wrestling audience. It's been a slow transition from fresh faced, laid back, startup promoter to wild eyed, douchy megalomaniac.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

please, anybody - convince me this isn't a FINE piece of trolling by TK

match added to Buy-in











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448789498750513153


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Bragging about your money NEVER makes you look good.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yet another miss from TK.

Taking more L's than Jags and Fulham in the prem combined.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Man the hatred coming from the WWE fanboys is legendary. I said it before and I'll say it again, he's living rent free in your heads.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> Man the hatred coming from the WWE fanboys is legendary. I said it before and I'll say it again, he's living rent free in your heads.


Funny thing is, if you look most of them don't even post on the WWE boards much and instead are here preaching Smackdown/Vince/Roman's superiority like some missionaries. They hate AEW more than they like WWE. If AEW died like they want, what would they do exactly?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Funny thing is, if you look most of them don't even post on the WWE boards much and instead are here preaching Smackdown/Vince/Roman's superiority like some missionaries. They hate AEW more than they like WWE. If AEW died like they want, what would they do exactly?
> 
> View attachment 110242


Yep, I have a friend just like that. Talks trash on AEW constantly. But then when I ask him what he thought of the new NXT 2.0 a few weeks ago, he didn't watch it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> Man the hatred coming from the WWE fanboys is legendary. I said it before and I'll say it again, he's living rent free in your heads.





3venflow said:


> Funny thing is, if you look most of them don't even post on the WWE boards much and instead are here preaching Smackdown/Vince/Roman's superiority like some missionaries. They hate AEW more than they like WWE. If AEW died like they want, what would they do exactly?
> 
> View attachment 110242


The victim mentality when AEW is criticized or shitted on is wild. Go read the WWE sections it's the same energy minus mods trying to keep shit remotely civil.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

then do it tony. Go commercial free next time you go against wwe see if that helps more than signing the biggest free agent that was out there helped.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> The victim mentality when AEW is criticized or shitted on is wild. Go read the WWE sections it's the same energy minus mods trying to keep shit remotely civil.


I don't use the fanboy terminology, because most of time is it hyperbole, however there are some people on her who go beyond just being critical of AEW. One guy literally was excited to see an AEW Rise and Fall DVD. That isn't constructive criticism, that is a blind hate and wishing for AEW's death. We just should do a better job of weeding out those people from the people who are trying to have actual debate.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Funny thing is, if you look most of them don't even post on the WWE boards much and instead are here preaching Smackdown/Vince/Roman's superiority like some missionaries. They hate AEW more than they like WWE. If AEW died like they want, what would they do exactly?
> 
> View attachment 110242


And nearly all of them are from people outside the United States. Clearly WWE has a world wide brainwash of fans that reside outside of the US. But perhaps that may change if AEW goes on more world tours.

People in the US clearly know how popular AEW is tho.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't use the fanboy terminology, because most of time is it hyperbole, however there are some people on her who go beyond just being critical of AEW. One guy literally was excited to see an AEW Rise and Fall DVD. That isn't constructive criticism, that is a blind hate and wishing for AEW's death. We just need as a whole at weeding out those people and calling a spade a spade.


Again have you been in the WWE sections lol. This forum has never been about constructive criticism. Wishing death on Vince and his kin has been a normal thing since I've been here. Remember when Roman's cancer being fake was a major thing lol. 
You're always going to get the aggressively negative people on a forum.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Keep it going Tony, the entertainment value from the reactions is worth it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Again have you been in the WWE sections lol. This forum has never been about constructive criticism. Wishing death on Vince and his kin has been a normal thing since I've been here. Remember when Roman's cancer being fake was a major thing lol.
> You're always going to get the aggressively negative people on a forum.


We agree and I don't think blind hate for WWE is any better. I still think we should call a spade a spade regardless of which section it is in. Blind hate isn't constructive, just like blind fandom isn't. People can be critical, while also be objective.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> We agree and I don't think blind hate for WWE is any better. I still think we should call a spade a spade regardless of which section it is in. Blind hate isn't constructive, just like blind fandom isn't. People can be critical, while also be objective.


Generally agree, but topics like this are going to be hard to get constructive talk because the discussion piece is coming from an asshole place lol. It just comes down do you root for it because the asshole is on your team or treat it as a worst thing ever because he's not lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The victim mentality when AEW is criticized or shitted on is wild. Go read the WWE sections it's the same energy minus mods trying to keep shit remotely civil.


*It's funny to watch him attempt to push that bullshit narrative when anyone can see my posts and threads in the WWE section, either through my profile or by actually going there and using their eyes. Meanwhille, all he's done is prove he can't stop caping for Tony Khan in my threads over here. *


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> please, anybody - convince me this isn't a FINE piece of trolling by TK
> 
> match added to Buy-in
> 
> ...


that maybe true but i recall the match was the drizzling shits


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's funny to watch him attempt to push that bullshit narrative when anyone can see my posts and threads in the WWE section, either through my profile or by actually going there and using their eyes. Meanwhille, all he's done is prove he can't stop caping for Tony Khan in my threads over here. *


More so it should be okay to acknowledge like everybody else, sometimes people in AEW say dickhead things. It's not a troll or work, just a dick head moment it happens. Tony is hyped to compete tonight and has said a couple dick head things like competitive people tend to do before competition.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> More so it should be okay to acknowledge like everybody else, sometimes people in AEW say dickhead things. It's not a troll or work, just a dick head moment it happens. Tony is hyped to compete tonight and has said a couple dick head things like competitive people tend to do before competition.


*Nah man, everything he says is 100% correct and perfect, and anyone who questions it is a hater. That's how things work here.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Nah man, everything he says is 100% correct and perfect, and anyone who questions it is a hater. That's how things work here.*


Question do you think some fans and Tony are nervous Rampage is going head to head with SmackDown?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how in the world do you figure TKs inheritance is 1b mate?
> 
> i don’t want to be that guy - but he is the only son - he’s getting 70% at least.
> 
> ...


Wow. I feel stupid for reading almost all of this thread, only to realize some assclown didn't deem it necessary to quote the entire statement just to make headlines. : /


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Question do you think some fans and Tony are nervous Rampage is going head to head with SmackDown?


*Absolutely. They took it as a declaration of war instead of acknowledging that Vince has done this in the past on FS1. Ironically, the last time I can remember them getting extra time is when CM Punk was on Talking Smack. 

Tony and a lot of his fans are incredibly insecure. At least he can take criticism better than they can. I'll give him that, but he's easily threatened by anything WWE does that remotely approaches his business and always takes it personally. 

This is the biggest meltdown I've ever seen him have, all to protect a show that was doing record low ratings WITHOUT competition. How about he focus on not sucking at making Rampage relevant before calling out the biggest and best show in wrestling?*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's funny to watch him attempt to push that bullshit narrative when anyone can see my posts and threads in the WWE section, either through my profile or by actually going there and using their eyes. Meanwhille, all he's done is prove he can't stop caping for Tony Khan in my threads over here. *


@RapShepard Can you relay this to DMD since he has me blocked? I was not talking about him and have never called him a hater. Funny that he seems to believe that though. Also, I don't "cap" for anyone. I already posted saying that I disagree with how TK is going about this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> @RapShepard Can you relay this to DMD since he has me blocked? I was not talking about him and have never called him a hater. Funny that he seems to believe that though. Also, I don't "cap" for anyone. I already posted saying that I disagree with how TK is going about this.


@The Legit DMD @Prized Fighter said he wasn't dissing you

Idk how ignore works on here so this is what he said 

@RapShepard Can you relay this to DMD since he has me blocked? I was not talking about him and have never called him a hater. Funny that he seems to believe that though. Also, I don't "cap" for anyone. I already posted saying that I disagree with how TK is going about this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> @The Legit DMD @Prized Fighter said he wasn't dissing you
> 
> Idk how ignore works on here so this is what he said
> 
> @RapShepard Can you relay this to DMD since he has me blocked? I was not talking about him and have never called him a hater. Funny that he seems to believe that though. Also, I don't "cap" for anyone. I already posted saying that I disagree with how TK is going about this


*I was talking about EvenFlow's obsession with defending Tony Khan in my threads and straight up lying about me not posting in the WWE section. I have the other guy on ignore for flaming because some mods ban both people in an argument if they see personal attacks. I just don't respond to anyone who can't debate without ad hominem.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how in the world do you figure TKs inheritance is 1b mate?
> 
> i don’t want to be that guy - but he is the only son - he’s getting 70% at least.
> 
> ...


I think it's been noted that WWE don't share in ad revenue 

"Even though WWE went public in 1999, direct domestic ad revenue has not been a major part of their business model since they returned to USA Network after 5 years away in 2005, with a contract that did not split the ad inventory. Since then, WWE’s domestic television revenue has been all about rights fees, so any sponsorship revenue listing in SEC filings does not come from WWE selling commercials on their programming."









Report Casts WWE TV Deals As Loss Leaders, Misses Additional Value They Bring


The conventional wisdom on pro wrestling has always been that, generally speaking, pro wrestling on television generates significantly less advertising revenue than other programming with a similarly sized audience.




www.forbes.com


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Absolutely. They took it as a declaration of war instead of acknowledging that Vince has done this in the past on FS1. Ironically, the last time I can remember them getting extra time is when CM Punk was on Talking Smack.
> 
> Tony and a lot of his fans are incredibly insecure. At least he can take criticism better than they can. I'll give him that, but he's easily threatened by anything WWE does that remotely approaches his business and always takes it personally.
> 
> This is the biggest meltdown I've ever seen him have, all to protect a show that was doing record low ratings WITHOUT competition. How about he focus on not sucking at making Rampage relevant before calling out the biggest and best show in wrestling?*


Yeah he has been extra spicy this week. Wonder if it pays off and rallies the core fans to watch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah he has been extra spicy this week. Wonder if it pays off and rallies the core fans to watch


*Or if he shoots himself in the foot because they all tune out after Bryan vs Suzuki. Do you REALLY think anyone is looking forward to Punk vs Evan Bourne after that, especially with Sasha vs Becky on?? I wouldn't give a shit to see it at Punk's peak in 2011.*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am not watching youtube but will watch rampage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> I am not watching youtube but will watch rampage


Really why no YouTube?



The Legit DMD said:


> *Or if he shoots himself in the foot because they all tune out after Bryan vs Suzuki. Do you REALLY think anyone is looking forward to Punk vs Evan Bourne after that, especially with Sasha vs Becky on?? I wouldn't give a shit to see it at Punk's peak in 2011.*


Bryan vs Suzuki does seem like the most interesting and hyped match of the night AEW wise


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Really why no YouTube?Bryan vs Suzuki does seem like the most interesting and hyped match of the night AEW wise


I am old and not a big YouTube guy… perhaps I need to change


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> I am old and not a big YouTube guy… perhaps I need to change


Yes yes you do lol. So much good shit on YouTube lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> I am old and not a big YouTube guy… perhaps I need to change


*I'm one of the biggest 'anti youtube for live shows' guys on here, but you'll want to see that match as a big AEW fan.*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yes yes you do lol. So much good shit on YouTube lol


Haha … I know … just have to police my kids ….. get with it Dave…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dammit intel, leave the competition alone! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448672444936564736


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'll keep repeating this until you get it. Vince is playing with Network billions with the blessing of FOX. Tony is talking about drawing from his bank account as a petty act of defiance. It's bad business, but you keep ignoring that because he has endless personal funds that he's willing to use and doesn't have to adhere to a budget like everyone before him, Vince himself included.*


you literally don’t understand how investment capital works with this paragraph

he’s willing to lose his companies’ money and can invest more, just like vince is willing to lose his companies’ profit

at some point, all wells run dry, there is zero difference


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bryan's debut episode peaked at 1.4 mil viewers.
> 
> 
> Last week's episode (which was a special btw) did 1.05 mil and a quarter fell under a mil.
> ...


Pretty obviously flawed logic.

The Dynamite debut of two huge stars, coming off the biggest PPV in history, and no real competition, and you're using it's peak number.

A 'special' show a month later, competing with the MLB playoffs, and you're using it's average. 

You'd have to be a legitimate idiot to think this is a sound argument. The actual difference when factoring in context isn't unusual in the slightest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I think it's been noted that WWE don't share in ad revenue
> 
> "Even though WWE went public in 1999, direct domestic ad revenue has not been a major part of their business model since they returned to USA Network after 5 years away in 2005, with a contract that did not split the ad inventory. Since then, WWE’s domestic television revenue has been all about rights fees, so any sponsorship revenue listing in SEC filings does not come from WWE selling commercials on their programming."
> 
> ...


so he’s paying for the ads to make them commercial free?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you literally don’t understand how investment capital works with this paragraph
> 
> he’s willing to lose his companies’ money and can invest more, just like vince is willing to lose his companies’ profit
> 
> at some point, all wells run dry, there is zero difference


*Apparently you don't understand how business works. Vince can afford to do that with the company budget because he's operating at a massive surplus. AEW is in the red, so Tony Khan uses his own money to ignore parameters in which standard businesses operate. Again, that's nothing to be proud of.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Apparently you don't understand how business works. Vince can afford to do that with the company budget because he's operating at a massive surplus. AEW is in the red, so Tony Khan uses his own money to ignore parameters in which standard businesses operate. Again, that's nothing to be proud of.*


and a surplus is finite - he can do it once / or for one month or one year

but a surplus can run out and shareholders can come knocking

they both have an amount to play with / vince is playing with his surplus - when that is done, he’ll have to go deeper

TK is saying he can outlast his surplus. nobody comes out of a cock-fight unscathed here


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Again have you been in the WWE sections lol.


Has anyone lately? I kid....sort of.




RapShepard said:


> More so it should be okay to acknowledge like everybody else, sometimes people in AEW say dickhead things.


Yes, it is. BUT when that is the ONLY thing you do here...that should be called out as well, right?


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

He’s MOGGING Kennedy hard abd im here for it. Fuck the Kennedy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowCounter said:


> Has anyone lately? I kid....sort of.


put a tarp over that section


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and a surplus is finite - he can do it once / or for one month or one year
> 
> but a surplus can run out and shareholders can come knocking
> 
> ...


*Bro, it's one 30 minute segment that was added on top of the usual 2 hours for which he was going to be paid anyway. You're acting like I'm saying Vince should go commercial free for the rest of the year. Tony Khan is the one implying that he's willing to do it, which is counterproductive to making his business profitable, like WWE's.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bro, it's 1 30 minute segment that was added on top of the usual 2 hours for which he was going to be paid anyway. You're acting like I'm saying Vince should go commercial free for the rest of the year. Tony Khan is the one implying that he's willing to do it, which is counterproductive to making his business profitable, like WWE's.*


he’s willing if vince is feeling froggy

TK capone is coked up and crazy man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so he’s paying for the ads to make them commercial free?


 could be or could be a FS1 request since this'll be a rare time they're likely to make the top 50


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> put a tarp over that section


Made me think of this.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447748999922991109


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> could be or could be a FS1 request since this'll be a rare time they're likely to make the top 50


i wonder how the half hour will be counted in the ratings

not separate i think - if it shows a big drop it can look bad

likely added to the hour before?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i wonder how the half hour will be counted in the ratings
> 
> not separate i think - if it shows a big drop it can look bad
> 
> likely added to the hour before?


Who knows how WWE does their ratings is weird. Raw's 3 hours are counter separately and NXT & SmackDown are counted as one 2 hour block. My guess is it's the 2 hour normal block then a separate half hour


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Has anyone lately? I kid....sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, but considering how you post in the WWE section when you're there you having an issue with somebody only being negative doesn't really make sense.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s willing if vince is feeling froggy
> 
> TK capone is coked up and crazy man


If TK isn't careful, he will be the next Herb Abrams.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

His dad has more money and he's only gotten certain positions because of his dad.

But still, it's a bitter pill to swallow for the AEW fans that like to use the excuse of "but WWE have more money" when trying to cover up AEW's shortcomings. Tony's dad has money and they don't care about losing money with AEW. It's just a vanity project for Tony.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Sure, but considering how you post in the WWE section when you're there you having an issue with somebody only being negative doesn't really make sense.


I thought we got passed the whole "You're only supposed to criticise WWE and never criticise AEW" phase with hardcore AEW fans. Seems like not all of them have grown out of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> I thought we got passed the whole "You're only supposed to criticise WWE and never criticise AEW" phase with hardcore AEW fans. Seems like not all of them have grown out of it.


Nah it takes a minute, I mean NXT was "perfect" until AEW hit lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Nah it takes a minute, I mean NXT was "perfect" until AEW hit lol


Gonna flag that play

NXT was shit when Nakamura left

maybe when Steen and Generico left too

most of what came after was ‘bleh!’ To me


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Nah it takes a minute, I mean NXT was "perfect" until AEW hit lol


Any fan that chants the initials of a wrestling promotion/show is a problem.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Gonna flag that play
> 
> NXT was shit when Nakamura left
> 
> ...


I'm talking general consensus lol. You know I love a good "but if the main roster" and I was arguing that in regards to NXT for years lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Any fan that chants the initials of a wrestling promotion/show is a problem.


It's that ECW copying thing lol. Folk want that atmosphere sooo bad


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'm talking general consensus lol. You know I love a good "but if the main roster" and I was arguing that in regards to NXT for years lol


Haha! Fair enough - you are nothing if not consistent


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> It's that ECW copying thing lol. Folk want that atmosphere sooo bad


To be fair, WWE doesn't roll of the tongue as a chant. Lol. It has to end with a W, so people can change it to dub. ECW, AEW, GCW, etc. NXT is an exception for sure.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Haha! Fair enough - you are nothing if not consistent


Only way to be lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> To be fair, WWE doesn't roll of the tongue as a chant. Lol. It has to end with a W, so people can change it to dub. ECW, AEW, GCW, etc. NXT is an exception for sure.


You can get a R A Dub

Or SmaaaackDown SmaaaaaackDown 

Going lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It begins:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449062700923895810*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It begins:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449062700923895810*


like it has to

we‘re in for a saucy time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> like it has to
> 
> we‘re in for a saucy time


*A lot of people (not you because you are being surprisingly realistic about this) will want to take the day off on Monday when we get those ratings.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *A lot of people (not you because you are being surprisingly realistic about this) will want to take the day off on Monday when we get those ratings.*


If you read my posts while in my head, they all seem surprisingly realistic


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

If CM Punk pulls in another poor rating (shouldn't be left all up to him but that's how Tony is using him on Rampage) then you have to question both his value and Tony's desperation to continually use him with there being no storyline purpose.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

There is a direct correlation between Rampage's numbers going down and Tony's cocaine use going up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It begins:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449062700923895810*






LifeInCattleClass said:


> like it has to
> 
> we‘re in for a saucy time


It's really sucky this moment is still going down with Matt Sydal. Feel like there's still time to just say fuck it and do Punk vs Eddie, Punk vs OC, Punk vs Jungle Boy, Punk vs Joey [emoji57], Punk vs Ricky, Punk vs Pac, Punk vs Fenix

Anybody but Sydal



Shock Street said:


> There is a direct correlation between Rampage's numbers going down and Tony's cocaine use going up


Tbf to Tony cocaine prices always go down in Florida in the fall as summer ends. He's just getting more blow for his buck right now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's really sucky this moment is still going down with Matt Sydal. Feel like there's still time to just say fuck it and do Punk vs Eddie, Punk vs OC, Punk vs Jungle Boy, Punk vs Joey [emoji57], Punk vs Ricky, Punk vs Pac, Punk vs Fenix
> 
> Anybody but Sydal
> 
> ...


yah - Sydal was a bad move in this spot


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Absolutely. They took it as a declaration of war instead of acknowledging that Vince has done this in the past on FS1. Ironically, the last time I can remember them getting extra time is when CM Punk was on Talking Smack.
> 
> Tony and a lot of his fans are incredibly insecure. At least he can take criticism better than they can. I'll give him that, but he's easily threatened by anything WWE does that remotely approaches his business and always takes it personally.
> 
> This is the biggest meltdown I've ever seen him have, all to protect a show that was doing record low ratings WITHOUT competition. How about he focus on not sucking at making Rampage relevant before calling out the biggest and best show in wrestling?*


The best show in wrestling is Dynamite though, and you’re the LAST individual on here who gets to accuse anyone of being “incredibly insecure”, or someone “taking something personally”, or about “meltdowns.”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah - Sydal was a bad move in this spot


Like it's a jerk move to pull the match from him, buuuuut now that the stakes are higher he's not equipped to represent Tony in this billionaire pissing contest [emoji23]. We need somebody with at least upper midcard bladder out there with Punk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> The best show in wrestling is Dynamite though, and you’re the LAST individual on here who gets to accuse anyone of being “incredibly insecure”, or someone “taking something personally”, or about “meltdowns.”


The American viewing public has spoken and the best wrestling show is SmackDown, Dynamite gets 3rd.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Like it's a jerk move to pull the match from him, buuuuut now that the stakes are higher he's not equipped to represent Tony in this billionaire pissing contest . We need somebody with at least upper midcard bladder out there with Punk


Miro stealing the match from Sydal by taking him out would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Like it's a jerk move to pull the match from him, buuuuut now that the stakes are higher he's not equipped to represent Tony in this billionaire pissing contest . We need somebody with at least upper midcard bladder out there with Punk


Punk v Pac would‘v been golden

but that is hotshotting - which never helps longterm

but fuck… Sydal

luckily its not Hardy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> The American viewing public has spoken and the best wrestling show is SmackDown, Dynamite gets 3rd.


By this flawed logic, Raw overall is a “better” show than Dynamite; which is ridiculous since it’s the most inconsistent show on TV over the past year. 

Quantity does not equate to quality. 

Dynamite is the better wrestling show quality-wise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ALERT ALERT! TK has picked up the coke again! We’re in for some ride!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449066298286264320


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Miro stealing the match from Sydal by taking him out would be a nice upgrade.


Definitely



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Punk v Pac would‘v been golden
> 
> but that is hotshotting - which never helps longterm
> 
> ...


I don't think that's a hot shot match. When I think of hot shotting I think of shit like Punk vs Cole or Punk vs Hangman being randomly done for free. Something that could be a PPV main event. I don't see Pac at that level. He's a filler upper micard guy 



DammitChrist said:


> By this flawed logic, Raw overall is a “better” show than Dynamite; which is ridiculous since it’s the most inconsistent show on TV over the past year.
> 
> Quantity does not equate to quality.
> 
> Dynamite is the better wrestling show quality-wise.


Nah the logic is just objective by using actual data. Nothing wrong with Dynamite getting the bronze medal. I like NXT 2.0, but clearly a lot don't therefore it doesn't even get a medal. It be like that .


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ALERT ALERT! TK has picked up the coke again! We’re in for some ride!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449066298286264320


Dude's one line away from publicly asking Vince McMahon about his rape allegation and why he helped cover up a murder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What are the other Rampage matches ( no sarcasm). This is when Tony needs to learn from Dana White and sell the lesser known stars. Punk and Bryan sell themselves. Now what else is happening


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> Dude's one line away from publicly asking Vince McMahon about his rape allegation and why he helped cover up a murder.


two lines from saying ‘i’ll shit on his grave when he’s dead and like it’


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> What are the other Rampage matches ( no sarcasm). This is when Tony needs to learn from Dana White and sell the lesser known stars. Punk and Bryan sell themselves. Now what else is happening


There could be more promotion for the other matches. They are Inner Circle vs Men of the Year/JDS and Bunny vs Ruby Soho

The Buy-In is:
Bryan vs Suzuki
Fish vs Moriarty
Santana Garrett vs Tay Conti


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Tbf to Tony cocaine prices always go down in Florida in the fall as summer ends. He's just getting more blow for his buck right now.


Well that's just good business


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What are the other Rampage matches ( no sarcasm). This is when Tony needs to learn from Dana White and sell the lesser known stars. Punk and Bryan sell themselves. Now what else is happening


*Inner Circle vs the MMA Stable you hate, lead by Ethan Page. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> There could be more promotion for the other matches. They are Inner Circle vs Men of the Year/JDS and Bunny vs Ruby Soho
> 
> The Buy-In is:
> Bryan vs Suzuki
> ...


Yeah he definitely should've hit up Ariel Helwani ,(biggest MMA journalist and a big pro wrestling fan) for an interview to put over American Top Team on Rampage tonight


Shock Street said:


> Well that's just good business


Exactly lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> The American viewing public has spoken and the best wrestling show is SmackDown, Dynamite gets 3rd.


lol that's not how it works at all


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> lol that's not how it works at all


If we're talking objective it definitely is

Nielsen ratings have no dog in the smark (myself included) wrestling ratings wars. They just tell who's watching what shows in general. Dynamite is the bronze medalist

That's an unbiased look at things. What's not unbiased is the opinion of WWE fans who've never watched and won't watch shit else, AEW fans that can't stand WWE, fans that only watch Japanese wrestling, fans that only watch super indies, and even fans that watch a variety of shit. 

"Just pay attention to the biased things that support my favorite" isn't valid.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448671957625540608
> *This fool has lost his God damned mind. You are operating in the red. WWE has multiple billion dollar deals and record high profits for the last two years. Bragging about using your dad's money to drive yourself further In the hole isn't the flex you think it is.*


It´s so cringy that Khan keeps mentioning the Competition. It´s such a cheap pop for his hardcore fanboys.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> If we're talking objective it definitely is
> 
> Nielsen ratings have no dog in the smark (myself included) wrestling ratings wars. They just tell who's watching what shows in general. Dynamite is the bronze medalist
> 
> ...


Most viewers has never meant best. The difference between most watched, and highest rated is something a child can understand. If that's your take then every year the best wrestling show in the world is Wrestlemania. The best show each year is the Super Bowl. Imagine believing that nonsense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Most viewers has never meant best. The difference between most watched, and highest rated is something a child can understand. If that's your take then every year the best wrestling show in the world is Wrestlemania. The best show each year is the Super Bowl. Imagine believing that nonsense.


You're doing the classic run from numbers when they're not in your favor. As a fandom we can't on one hand go "ah ha WWE's ratings falling is proof of their shows dwindling in quality" but then go "Raw having better ratings than the show I prefer doesn't mean it's quality". 

People vote with their viewership. If weekly more people decide to watch Raw than Dynamite, then people are saying Raw is of better quality. If weekly more people watch Dynamite than NXT, then people are saying Dynamite is of better quality.

You can have your personal preference doesn't change general consensus. I think the Beatles suck and it should be acknowledged a chunk of their shit came from the Isley Brothers and other black artist. General consensus gives 2 fucks what I think lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This years oscar for best film goes to the summer blockbuster and highest earner…. Minions

lol

but, Rap is right - by the numbers Dynamite is third

as an AEW fan, i cannot comprehend though how a panel of 100 industry judges would vote it in 3rd though based off show quality

but i digress


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You're doing the classic run from numbers when they're not in your favor. As a fandom we can't on one hand go "ah ha WWE's ratings falling is proof of their shows dwindling in quality" but then go "Raw having better ratings than the show I prefer doesn't mean it's quality".
> 
> People vote with their viewership. If weekly more people decide to watch Raw than Dynamite, then people are saying Raw is of better quality. If weekly more people watch Dynamite than NXT, then people are saying Dynamite is of better quality.
> 
> You can have your personal preference doesn't change general consensus. I think the Beatles suck and it should be acknowledged a chunk of their shit came from the Isley Brothers and other black artist. General consensus gives 2 fucks what I think lol


*Yeah, keep that same energy when Danielson is doing Britt Baker pre All Out numbers. 

As for the Isley Brothers, only our grandparents' generation knows that The Beatles leeched off them. Our generation only knows Ronald Isley as Mr. Big- the old sugar daddy who got constantly cucked by R Kelly.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> You're doing the classic run from numbers when they're not in your favor. As a fandom we can't on one hand go "ah ha WWE's ratings falling is proof of their shows dwindling in quality" but then go "Raw having better ratings than the show I prefer doesn't mean it's quality".
> 
> People vote with their viewership. If weekly more people decide to watch Raw than Dynamite, then people are saying Raw is of better quality. If weekly more people watch Dynamite than NXT, then people are saying Dynamite is of better quality.
> 
> You can have your personal preference doesn't change general consensus. I think the Beatles suck and it should be acknowledged a chunk of their shit came from the Isley Brothers and other black artist. General consensus gives 2 fucks what I think lol


I'm not running from anything, I didn't even say what's best. You made an absurd claim, and I called you out for it. If anyone is running it's you. I showed you how flawed your logic was, with examples, and you completely glossed over both because you know you can't defend your dumb take.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, keep that same energy when Danielson is doing Britt Baker pre All Out numbers.
> 
> As for the Isley Brothers, only our grandparents' generation knows that The Beatles leeched off them. Our generation only knows Ronald Isley as Mr. Big- the old sugar daddy who got constantly cucked by R Kelly.*


Lol yup learned that shit talking to my mom 



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm not running from anything, I didn't even say what's best. You made an absurd claim, and I called you out for it. If anyone is running it's you. I showed you how flawed your logic was, with examples, and you completely glossed over both because you know you can't defend your dumb take.


The take makes perfect sense, the problem is people get too attached to their personal feelings of what they deem best. Something like entertainment is a very personal and opinionated thing because everybody has different likes and dislikes. Being that entertainment (excluding sports with actual hard set rules) is so personalized really the only way to objectively judge the best is on numbers. Because with numbers you're talking general consensus of what people chose to spend their money or time on. 

I don't like singing competitions, I find them stupid. But it's hard to argue against the fact folk think they're great given the millions of viewers those shows get.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Lol yup learned that shit talking to my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with pretty much all of this, but I would add that not all things are equal. I do think you have to consider some additional factors like how many households a show is in based onthe network their on. Like SmackDown being on FS1 will drop them under Raw's ratings. I wouldn't say that means Raw is better quality, but just more accessible. Any show on the national networks (Fox, ABC, NBC, CBS) should have an advantage over cable shows. That doesn't mean they aren't better quality, but it is a built in advantage just based on available homes.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Is anybody else tired of hearing from Tony Khan? He's chatting a lot of shit and needs to focus on his team not losing tomorrow.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Lol yup learned that shit talking to my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't. You're using the simplistic logic of a child. Quality is literally subjective. Trying to determine quality objectively in and of itself is flawed. The best you can do is try to piece together as much info as possible to get a semi-consensus, and that's far from perfect. Trying to do so by saying more people saw this, therefore it must be better is laughably stupid. It's so simplistic. Where is the show broadcast? How long has it been around? How much promotion does it get? Does it have an established audience? There are dozens of factors that go into ratings. Pretending ratings=quality is a low IQ take. If you want to say Smackdown is the most popular because it has the most viewers, so be it. But to say every year the BEST/highest quality wrestling show is Wrestlemania, because that's your logic, is fucking stupid.

Popularity does not equal quality. You're attributing a bunch of arguments I never made, trying to play gotcha, and getting trapped by the stupidity of your argument. I personally believe AEW is better than Raw & Smackdown. You may personally believe something else, and that's fine. Me liking AEW more does not mean it's objectively better, and it'd be a fools errand for me to attempt to prove it. For some reason you're coming into this saying I have some type of bias, and it's clouding my judgement. In reality, I'm critiquing your wildly inaccurate claim, and it has nothing to do with AEW vs. WWE. It's simply a really stupid claim.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I agree with pretty much all of this, but I would add that not all things are equal. I do think you have to consider some additional factors like how many households a show is in based onthe network their on. Like SmackDown being on FS1 will drop them under Raw's ratings. I wouldn't say that means Raw is better quality, but just more accessible. Any show on the national networks (Fox, ABC, NBC, CBS) should have an advantage over cable shows. That doesn't mean they aren't better quality, but it is a built in advantage just based on available homes.


Even if we take SmackDown out (even though it's not their fault broadcast wanted it lol) AEW is still 2nd to Raw, despite TNT being on a channel in more homes and going against less competition . 



Undertaker23RKO said:


> No, it doesn't. You're using the simplistic logic of a child. Quality is literally subjective. Trying to determine quality objectively in and of itself is flawed. The best you can do is try to piece together as much info as possible to get a semi-consensus, and that's far from perfect. Trying to do so by saying more people saw this, therefore it must be better is laughably stupid. It's so simplistic. Where is the show broadcast? How long has it been around? How much promotion does it get? Does it have an established audience? There are dozens of factors that go into ratings. Pretending ratings=quality is a low IQ take. If you want to say Smackdown is the most popular because it has the most viewers, so be it. But to say every year the BEST/highest quality wrestling show is Wrestlemania, because that's your logic, is fucking stupid.
> 
> Popularity does not equal quality. You're attributing a bunch of arguments I never made, trying to play gotcha, and getting trapped by the stupidity of your argument. I personally believe AEW is better than Raw & Smackdown. You may personally believe something else, and that's fine. Me liking AEW more does not mean it's objectively better, and it'd be a fools errand for me to attempt to prove it. For some reason you're coming into this saying I have some type of bias, and it's clouding my judgement. In reality, I'm critiquing your wildly inaccurate claim, and it has nothing to do with AEW vs. WWE. It's simply a really stupid claim.


Look you jumped in a conversation that wasn't even towards you because you got salty that the numbers got pulled and they aren't in AEW's favor. Folk only hate number talk when it's not in their favor. The reality is numbers talk and that bull shit walks. It doesn't change just because it's not in your favor.

Personally I think Reigns is having the best quality WWE title run I've seen in a while. But the reality is the consensus is saying the quality ain't that high since people aren't flocking to come watch it. That's the cold truth. His reign isn't of such quality that people are going "hey I need to check this Reigns guy out on SmackDown". That doesn't take away my personal enjoyment of it or where I personally place it. But if I put my fandom aside the truth is I have no real backing to say he's having the best run beside

When AEW is doing record numbers I don't see you popping up to tell folk that "hey just because they're doing records, doesn't mean it's good". So don't get anti numbers now.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Even if we take SmackDown out (even though it's not their fault broadcast wanted it lol) AEW is still 2nd to Raw, despite TNT being on a channel in more homes and going against less competition .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I jumped in because you said something stupid. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't hate number talk. I hate dumb arguments. It's mind-boggling that you don't get this. The ratings absolutely favor WWE. That's irrelevant to the point I'm making.

This is literally your take:

I convince ten people to come to my house, and play my original movie for them. They all hate it. You convince five of those same people to your house, and play your original movie for them. They all love it. My movie was objectively better, according to you.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I jumped in because you said something stupid. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't hate number talk. I hate dumb arguments. It's mind-boggling that you don't get this. The ratings absolutely favor WWE. That's irrelevant to the point I'm making.
> 
> This is literally your take:
> 
> I convince ten people to come to my house, and play my original movie for them. They all hate it. You convince five of those same people to your house, and play your original movie for them. They all love it. My movie was better, according to you.


It was better if 8 out those 10 comeback to see your sequel and the same 5 comeback to see his movie. That’s the crux of the argument, no matter how many more stars Meltzer gives them, it doesn’t matter when Vinny sells out football stadiums, he gets 50m a Saudi show, and he has two networks paying big money.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I jumped in because you said something stupid. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't hate number talk. I hate dumb arguments. It's mind-boggling that you don't get this. The ratings absolutely favor WWE. That's irrelevant to the point I'm making.
> 
> This is literally your take:
> 
> I convince ten people to come to my house, and play my original movie for them. They all hate it. You convince five of those same people to your house, and play your original movie for them. They all love it. My movie was objectively better, according to you.


No, you jumped in because the numbers aren't in AEW's favor. That's all this is nobody that prefers AEW > WWE talks numbers doesn't equal quality when the AEW number is a positive thing. When they beat Raw those 2 weeks not one AEW > WWE fan said "hey these numbers don't mean the show it was quality". No the talk was "AEW got these numbers because they put on a quality show people want to see".


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> No, you jumped in because the numbers aren't in AEW's favor. That's all this is nobody that prefers AEW > WWE talks numbers doesn't equal quality when the AEW number is a positive thing. When they beat Raw those 2 weeks not one AEW > WWE fan said "hey these numbers don't mean the show it was quality". No the talk was "AEW got these numbers because they put on a quality show people want to see".


You can pretend to know all you want about why I jumped in, I don't care. I didn't even read your conversation other than the line I quoted. The fact is, you made a dumb argument, and you know it. You wanting to brag about numbers has nothing to do with me. So either admit your argument was dumb or admit you agree with my last analogy.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> It was better if 8 out those 10 comeback to see your sequel and the same 5 comeback to see his movie. That’s the crux of the argument, no matter how many more stars Meltzer gives them, it doesn’t matter when Vinny sells out football stadiums, he gets 50m a Saudi show, and he has two networks paying big money.


Holy shit, you actually believe this. That's absolutely not what that fucking means.

Maybe they came back because I have a nicer house. Maybe they came back because I'm better friends with them. Maybe they came back because I have better refreshments. Maybe they came back because my house is closer. Maybe they came back because I ask them to come over at a more convenient time.

There are hundreds of reasons why they could come back that have nothing to do with movie quality. You literally fell for my "tell me your an idiot without telling me your idiot" example.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You can pretend to know all you want about why I jumped in, I don't care. I didn't even read your conversation other than the line I quoted. The fact is, you made a dumb argument, and you know it. You wanting to brag about numbers has nothing to do with me. So either admit your argument was dumb or admit you agree with my last analogy.


No it's salt your analogy fails because you're just disingenuous with the set up of it. 

The fact of the matter is SmackDown, Raw, Dynamite, and NXT each are pro wrestling shows that air in primetime (actually SmackDown is in the Friday Night Death Slot like Rampage) that we have 2 years worth of data to see what wrestling fans tune into. 

Fans have consistently shown the picks are SmackDown, Raw, Dynamite, and NXT. Even if we just do cable it's Raw, Dynamite, and NXT. Which means there's still more wrestling fans that rather spend their time watching Raw than Dynamite because they find it to be of better quality. 

You trying to use an ass pull one off doesn't make any sense when we're discussing a weekly show


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> No it's salt your analogy fails because you're just disingenuous with the set up of it.
> 
> The fact of the matter is SmackDown, Raw, Dynamite, and NXT each are pro wrestling shows that air in primetime (actually SmackDown is in the Friday Night Death Slot like Rampage) that we have 2 years worth of data to see what wrestling fans tune into.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing Smackdown vs. AEW. I'm arguing more viewers=/=quality. How many times do I have to tell you this? Are you 12?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> By this flawed logic, Raw overall is a “better” show than Dynamite; which is ridiculous since it’s the most inconsistent show on TV over the past year.
> 
> Quantity does not equate to quality.
> 
> Dynamite is the better wrestling show quality-wise.


Quality and quantity in wrestling are the same... How many times this has to be explained, wrestling is not an sport, not an art, nor nothing of that bulllshit, its an spectacle, a circus shit show made to draw big audiences and money.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm not arguing Smackdown vs. AEW. I'm arguing more viewers=/=quality. How many times do I have to tell you this? Are you 12?


You are also wrong, read above.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm not arguing Smackdown vs. AEW. I'm arguing more viewers=/=quality.


SD will be better than Rampage this week since it'll have more viewers. And Raw will be objectively better than SD, since it'll have more viewers. NXT is the worst show because it has the least viewers. This week's Smackdown will be one of the worst of the year, since it'll be one of the least watched.

We should look at nothing else. It's as black and white as that.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> You are also wrong, read above.


I'm not but thanks for the trivial input.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> SD will be better than Rampage this week since it'll have more viewers. And Raw will be objectively better than SD, since it'll have more viewers. NXT is the worst show because it has the least viewers. This week's Smackdown will be one of the worst of the year, since it'll be one of the least watched.
> 
> We should look at nothing else. It's as black and white as that.


little bumps and drops from a show to another say nothing obviously. But we are going to act like a show getting consistently better numbers and kicking another show's ass again and again in terms of viewership does not prove it's a better show?

Because we are blinded into thinking there is something deeper into wrestling than it actually is.. These are fucking over produced circus shows, the bigger money you produce and the more audience you draw, the better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm not arguing Smackdown vs. AEW. I'm arguing popularity=/=quality. How many times do I have to tell you this? Are you 12?


And again the only way to come to a not biased idea on quality would be how many people are drawn in. In this case we're discussing shows in the genre of pro wrestling. You'll have you're idea of quality. I'll have my idea of quality. Esteemed critics will have their own individual ideas of quality. But the only thing that's not going to be biased on what's quality's is the amount of folk drawn in. 

People only put aside popularity when it's not in their favor. Truth is popularity determines quality in most things that are predicated on subjectiveness. Case in point Kenny Omega is recognized as one of the best if not the best wrestler of this generation in large part because it's the popular opinion in our nifty hardcore fan bubble. Is Kenny considered an in-ring GOAT if he doesn't have millions of fans around the globe saying "yeah, nah Kenny is that deal in the ring"? Of course he wouldn't, if Kenny Omega was just some random regional star in Montreal having the same type of matches and feuds, nobody would say "hey this guy is the GOAT" because he wouldn't have the popularity that vouches for his quality. 

Does that mean everybody needs to see Kenny as the in-ring GOAT of course not. But if folk aren't stuck in their own personal bias, they'd have to acknowledge that at the bare minimum there's some quality there because that many people can't be wrong (entertainment wise).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> And again the only way to come to a not biased idea on quality would be how many people are drawn in. In this case we're discussing shows in the genre of pro wrestling. You'll have you're idea of quality. I'll have my idea of quality. Esteemed critics will have their own individual ideas of quality. But the only thing that's not going to be biased on what's quality's is the amount of folk drawn in.
> 
> People only put aside popularity when it's not in their favor. Truth is popularity determines quality in most things that are predicated on subjectiveness. Case in point Kenny Omega is recognized as one of the best if not the best wrestler of this generation in large part because it's the popular opinion in our nifty hardcore fan bubble. Is Kenny considered an in-ring GOAT if he doesn't have millions of fans around the globe saying "yeah, nah Kenny is that deal in the ring"?.
> 
> Does that mean everybody needs to see Kenny as the in-ring GOAT of course not. But if folk aren't stuck in their own personal bias, they'd have to acknowledge that at the bare minimum there's some quality there because that many people can't be wrong (entertainment wise).


as a sidenote

if ‘drawn in’ is your metric of quality (which is as valid as any other metric) - then you have to first go ‘how many households has the channel’

then - ‘what % of that was drawn’

if only 1m households gets a channel, and they draw 900k - that is a massive draw vs a channel that has 400m households and draws 2m

in any stats, you have to look at the overall potential vs actual

just my 2c


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> *And again the only way to come to a not biased idea on quality would be how many people are drawn in.* In this case we're discussing shows in the genre of pro wrestling. You'll have you're idea of quality. I'll have my idea of quality. Esteemed critics will have their own individual ideas of quality. But the only thing that's not going to be biased on what's quality's is the amount of folk drawn in.
> 
> People only put aside popularity when it's not in their favor. Truth is popularity determines quality in most things that are predicated on subjectiveness. Case in point Kenny Omega is recognized as one of the best if not the best wrestler of this generation in large part because it's the popular opinion in our nifty hardcore fan bubble. Is Kenny considered an in-ring GOAT if he doesn't have millions of fans around the globe saying "yeah, nah Kenny is that deal in the ring"?.
> 
> Does that mean everybody needs to see Kenny as the in-ring GOAT of course not. But if folk aren't stuck in their own personal bias, they'd have to acknowledge that at the bare minimum there's some quality there because that many people can't be wrong (entertainment wise).


The sad thing is that there is a lot I agree with in here but you don't see the obvious flaws with the bolded, and that it's simply not true. Context matters, and that take ignores all of it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If quality is defined by buys/ratings/etc, then...

Billie Ellish' Bad Guy and Psy's Gangnam Style > any song by Metallica, Aerosmith, Guns n Roses, Rolling Stones or Pink Floyd

Avatar > any other movie in history

McDonalds > any other eatery ever


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as a sidenote
> 
> if ‘drawn in’ is your metric of quality (which is as valid as any other metric) - then you have to first go ‘how many households has the channel’
> 
> ...


*Yeah, so now go and look up FS1's average viewership and the amount of homes it's in. If Smackdown does 1.2 mil, that's fantastic. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, so now go and look up FS1's average viewership and the amount of homes it's in. If Smackdown does 1.2 mil, that's fantastic. *


it would be - of course

last time they did 900k or something?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as a sidenote
> 
> if ‘drawn in’ is your metric of quality (which is as valid as any other metric) - then you have to first go ‘how many households has the channel’
> 
> ...


Even if we go with that TNT is in more homes than USA which would go back to Raw being a bigger draw. 

But on that note since Impact was the only thing on AXS to crack top 150 was it a draw 




Undertaker23RKO said:


> The sad thing is that there is a lot I agree with in here but you don't see the obvious flaws with the bolded, and that it's simply not true. Context matters, and that take ignores all of it.


Okay in what context is Dynamite putting out better quality wrestling content than Raw. Given Dynamite comes on a channel with more homes and draws far less. Go and don't use your personal likes 



3venflow said:


> If quality is defined by buys/ratings/etc, then...
> 
> Billie Ellish' Bad Guy and Psy's Gangnam Style > any song by Metallica, Aerosmith, Guns n Roses, Rolling Stones or Pink Floyd
> 
> ...


Again anothrr disingenuous post. 


You wouldn't compare McDonald's to a Japanese Steakhouse because they aren't aiming to do the same thing. But if you compare McDonald's to Burger King you're arguing an uphill battle that Burger King today is providing better quality fast food. 

Billie Eillish isn't a rock or metal band so comparing her to those guys is disingenuous. But given her repeatedly doing good numbers you can certainly say she's one of the biggest pop stars of the generation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Even if we go with that TNT is in more homes than USA which would go back to Raw being a bigger draw.
> 
> But on that note since Impact was the only thing on AXS to crack top 150 was it a draw


i guess impact is a draw then


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it would be - of course
> 
> last time they did 900k or something?


*I think it was around a mil and 30 k last December. *


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

.https://effectivemediaservices.com/news-events/how-much-bigger-is-espn-than-fs1-february-2018-cable-coverage-estimates


lil over 6 million difference in feb 2018 / sry jumped the gun on my first number


and a side note tnt to tbs is negligible difference


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Again anothrr disingenuous post.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't compare McDonald's to a Japanese Steakhouse because they aren't aiming to do the same thing. But if you compare McDonald's to Burger King you're arguing an uphill battle that Burger King today is providing better quality fast food.
> ...


So what about the movie comparison? Movies are like pro wrestling in the sense that they have different genres and sub-categories. So is Avatar, even within the sci-fi/fantasy parameters, definitely better than Star Wars or Avengers because it made more money?

And is Whiz Khalifa the greatest rapper of all time because See You Again outsold any other rap single?

Judging quality by buys/ratings/popularity is a very rocky road because there are so many variables.

WWE has had decades to establish its brand into the subconscious of people. That puts AEW at a disadvantage it can't just overcome with the click of its fingers, but doesn't mean WWE RAW is better than AEW Dynamite.

New Japan from 2012 until 2019 was an unbelievable promotion but no matter how high quality they were, they were never going to reach WWE's global popularity for a whole bunch of reasons they were never going to overcome (language, budget, branding).


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

If you adjust for inflation Star Wars absolutely SMOKES avatar & avengers endgames all time box office receipts in fact it almost matches both of them combined

same logic can be applied to the music business in other words Elvis has yet to leave the building 🤣 probably Michael if I actually checked though

or maybe Eminem if were using your example

and or anything else across the board


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Essentially saying "My daddy's got more money than you do haha" lol smug little shit would be nothing without his daddy's bank account.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fearless said:


> I do hope that Tony Khan is only trolling. I don't want to see him go down the mentality of "I have more money and I can outspend and outthink them" because that's just going to lead to him losing focus on the long term goal. AEW has been progressing to being successful, don't screw it up by worrying about a one-off Friday Rampage and Smackdown timeslot.
> 
> *Having said that, the "Daddy's Money" criticism is nonsense when Tony Khan has an actual job besides running AEW. For the life of me I don't get this sort of criticism every time a father and son work together. I see it in other sports. Just comes off as shallow.*


He's only where he's at because of his daddy's money and i don't care what job he has on the side he's not making enough to be richer than his daddy, take away his daddy's money and let him solely use money he earns he wouldn't have the endless funding to waste the way he does in AEW..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aew will destroy smackdown tonight in the ratings


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> aew will destroy smackdown tonight in the ratings


Isn't it just gonna be for the final 30 minutes of smackdown? its not really a big deal imo, if they do its really only because Smackdown is on FS1 and not on Fox, so its hardly anything to really brag about as if they just crushed them if they was on Fox and beat them for 2 hours straight in the ratings.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Isn't it just gonna be for the final 30 minutes of smackdown? its not really a big deal imo, if they do its really only because *Smackdown is on FS1 and not on Fox, so its hardly anything to really brag about* as if they just crushed them if they was on Fox and beat them for 2 hours straight in the ratings.


shhshhhh _whispers_ don't mention that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

the_hound said:


> aew will destroy smackdown tonight in the ratings


*This thread will be so fun on Monday.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Soul Rex said:


> little bumps and drops from a show to another say nothing obviously. But we are going to act like a show getting consistently better numbers and kicking another show's ass again and again in terms of viewership does not prove it's a better show?
> 
> Because we are blinded into thinking there is something deeper into wrestling than it actually is.. These are fucking over produced circus shows, the bigger money you produce and the more audience you draw, the better.


You know what, you're right. Smackdown under Jinder Mahal as WWE Champion was a better show with a better champion. On non-network TV too!

They should get the belt back on Jinder asap. Crazy people say Roman is the best heel of the last 20 years, when he's not even of the last 5!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This thread will be so fun on Monday.*


We'll still be here to put your overreactions in check since it's already obvious that you're unable to control yourself, so yes, folks correcting you on Monday will be fun


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> He's only where he's at because of his daddy's money and i don't care what job he has on the side he's not making enough to be richer than his daddy, take away his daddy's money and let him solely use money he earns he wouldn't have the endless funding to waste the way he does in AEW..


At the same time if it wasn't for him having a lot of money to spend then we wouldn't have AEW the way it is now. All of us would be bored to death at the staleness of WWE, other than our favorite wrestlers that we still watch WWE for and wouldn't have another major wrestling promotion to watch. Especially after Impact had already been on a decline before AEW started. It goes both ways.

What sours me about the term is that it's used to insult Tony Khan just because he is in a wealthy family. None of us would like that if we were in Tony's shoes. I mentioned about his main job because I was establishing that it's not as if Tony Khan does nothing and hands out his hand for money from his Father. He works, regardless whether Tony's personal money pays for AEW or has financial help from his Father. That is my point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> So what about the movie comparison? Movies are like pro wrestling in the sense that they have different genres and sub-categories. So is Avatar, even within the sci-fi/fantasy parameters, definitely better than Star Wars or Avengers because it made more money?
> 
> And is Whiz Khalifa the greatest rapper of all time because See You Again outsold any other rap single?
> 
> ...


I mean if you're talking high quality sci-fi movies it's hard to not put Avatar up there taking personal biases out. If you want to talk just general fans it got that through ticket sales. If you want to be prestigious also got critical acclaim as far as awards for folk that value that. So yeah saying Avatar is one of the best sci-fi films of all time isn't a crazy statement, even if sci-fi buffs would look towards everything. 

With Wiz Khalifa "See You Again" doesn't make him the greatest rapper, it does mean he has one of the greatest songs in rap. His career of multiple top 10 albums that have gone platinum and gold would give credence to he's one of the greatest rappers ever tho, because it shows he had the ability to consistently perform at a top level. 

And trust I get there's no easy way to judge shit, but to me when you're judging shit like entertainment or food things that are subjective. General consensus is just the easiest to let speak IMO as it's not coming from just one person or a specific sector. 

The age argument I dismiss because of the backing AEW has. If it was a humble beginnings promotion fair enough. But with them having a billionaire fan owner, with connections to TNT, and the stars they have I personally am not going to give the promotion that bought it's way to number 2 that out. Though as I say in the ratings thread when I'm not talking shit, they really are doing well. They could be screwing the pooch like NXT 2.0

For NJPW I challenge the language barrier talk on the strength of look at how well subbed anime does here. You got a big business like Crunchyroll that gets off on the simple idea of "aye I know you like these Japanese cartoons and don't want to wait or hope they get adapter. Here you go you can watch them right after they air with subtitles". But to be fair to them wrestling being less popular these days in the US does give them an uphill battle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> shhshhhh _whispers_ don't mention that


Lol yeah so many are seemingly forgetting that little detail, and if Rampage does get the better ratings all the AEW hardcore fanboys will brag and brag to no end about it as if that actually meant something. No what would mean something is if they went head to head with them while they was on Fox from 8:00 to 9:00, not when they're off their big network channel and with only 30 minutes left of the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i guess impact is a draw then


 this why I fuck with you lol


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Can I get a tldr of where we are currently on the discussion? Wwe isn't dogshit because of the ratings? Or wwe is less dogshit than aew because of the ratings? So we're still all in agreement that wwe is dogshit yes?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Meh. Try going without your dads money and see how far you get.


Literally patting himself on the back for the money his dad made! He has no credit. And he's worse than Bischoff as far as building your product by buying everybody. Cause at least EB was doing something with it. He bought Hall & Nash and spun it into one of the most incredible storylines, he did something new of his own. TK buys guys and just throw them on screen with no thinking behind it. 



RapShepard said:


> I mean he's doing a great job of preaching to the choir, but the problem is for the most part the hardcore bubble was going to treat him as the underdog and the fed as the villains regardless.
> 
> At some point he's going to have to create actual new fans and not the fake "I stopped watched wrestling before AEW", people that are lying out their ass.
> 
> He needs to decide if he got bitch in him or no bitch in him. Doing the buy-in was showing ain't no bitch. This is pretty bitch made.


Well I actually was one of the those guys that stopped watching wrestling and returned for AEW. But then I stopped watching again. lol


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You know what, you're right. Smackdown under Jinder Mahal as WWE Champion was a better show with a better champion. On non-network TV too!
> 
> They should get the belt back on Jinder asap. Crazy people say Roman is the best heel of the last 20 years, when he's not even of the last 5!


Where in my post I did say you should credit it to the champ? WWE had more starpower when Jinder was champ, therefore the show was better and more people gave a crap about it, not because Jinder.. But yeah, show was better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Soul Rex said:


> Where in my post I did say you should credit it to the champ? WWE had more starpower when Jinder was champ, therefore the show was better and more people gave a crap about it, not because Jinder.. But yeah, show was better.


Jinder was the top champ on the show, leading it to the numbers it gets. Jinder is clearly superior to Reigns, his shows were getting higher numbers. It's plain as day.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The Mahal title run is one of the biggest myths the IWC have tried spread past 5 years.

Jinder Mahal did not draw. He was midcard act on SD while Cena, Orton, Styles and Charlotte mainevented TV each week. Reigns on the other hand the show (SD) is clearly built around him. 

Its akin to saying Big Show was same level of draw as Austin in 99 because ratings and attendance didn't fall under his title run (in fact attendance rose) but Big Show had zero to do with it.

If Mahal was any sort of money maker Vince wouldn't have quickly shifted title onto Styles out of nowhere on free TV. Mahal not getting sniff of any title since. Mahal was their big plan to create an Indian megastar and they pulled the plug in double quick time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I just realised

Dynamite and Rampage ALWAYS has the first match commercial free  - or at least 75% to 80% of the time

TK ‘announcing’ it was just clickbait


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I just realised
> 
> Dynamite and Rampage ALWAYS has the first match commercial free  - or at least 75% to 80% of the time
> 
> TK ‘announcing’ it was just clickbait


yea... the first matches have gone 20-ish minutes before on dyamite or past rampages (a couple i think) without commericials. so yea saying this was going full commericial-free for 30 minutes was a lie. :|


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

kuja killer said:


> yea... the first matches have gone 20-ish minutes before on dyamite or past rampages (a couple i think) without commericials. so yea saying this was going full commericial-free for 30 minutes was a lie. :|


He never said it was 30 min comms free

he said the first match was - which it was


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

Ah sorry, my mistake.  i mis-read on accident then


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Khan should put Rampage against RAW on Mondays, it’s AEW’s b show anyway, it’s a win-win


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Stevieg786 said:


> Khan should put Rampage against RAW on Mondays, it’s AEW’s b show anyway, it’s a win-win


He can't because of his connection to the NFL and Monday Night Football.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I thought this was pretty poor from Tony Khan. Everybody loves to rally behind an underdog. Vince knew it in the 90s when he was playing up "Billionaire Ted" and making zero statements on WWF's profits. Triple H arguably galvanised support for AEW when he referred to them as a "Piss Ant Company". Saying "I've got more money than you" statements makes you come across arrogant, obnoxious and very difficult to sympathise/support.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> which will one day be his money anyway


There's no guarantee on things like that. You can't predict the future. Tony could drop dead tomorrow for all we know.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think people need to remember that Vince hasn't spent his own money on anything WWE does for over 20 years.


----------

